# What do you EDC in your pockets?



## jpfaff

*In response to DieselDave , good job by the way, what do you carry on your key ring? The key ring adventure was good now lets do your pockets. I will add some pics later as I fiqure out how to do so. See, I'm new to CPF and am having a blast learning new things and meeting new and interesting people who share the same interests I do. My wife use to say I was a freek about flashlights, knives, and etc.. , but now that she has seen this site has changed her tune. So, let me know what you EDC in your pocket.  Also, if anyone can tell me how to download an image from my computer to here greatly appreciate it.*

Thanx again, Jason


----------



## JimH

For all of you who's wives think you are nuts, show them my list.

*Left shirt pocket:*
Jil DD (up)
Key Gear Pen tool
General 4 in 1 mini screwdriver
V-16 pen light
*Right front pocket*
Nitro pill container
ACR Survival whistle
Jil 1.3 (up)
*Left pants pocket*
Keys with FireFly light
Victorinox executive knife
Ledtronics 3xLR44 LED light
*Right pants pocket*
Wind/Altitude/Water proof lighter
Car remote entry
Mag Solitair with 26k LED
Ritter Griptilian Knife
*Left belt loop*
Lion Heart
*Right side belt *
On Gear Keeper retractable lanyard
- Fire~Fly II
- UTX70 OTF knife
Wilderness Tactical horizontal tool pouch
- Swiss multitool
- McFeely's Pocket Wrench II


----------



## RA40

I try to keep it simple.


----------



## Santelmo

Sharps: Spydie Endura

Tools: SOG Powerlock multi-tool
G-shock watch
Nokia cell phone 

Lights: Q3
Inova Personal light, red

Others: spare glasses
key and coin purse
rattan yawara/kubotan stick
wallet
bandana
prayer/worry bead bracelet


----------



## DieselDave

Leatherman Wave or Victorinox Swisstool on my belt along with a phone. Regular old pen in the shirt pocket. Coach Wallet on the hip. (PS: I love the Coach stuff and on e-bay it's as cheap as regular stuff at the dept. store. If I'm going to be someplace other than work or home then I add a MOD Hornet in the left pocket.


----------



## ZeissOEM2

Keys,wallet,coins, Gerber FSIIV,Leatherman Wave,SF U2 Ultra, Solitaire


----------



## simbad

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b391/condemor/Pocketable002.jpg


----------



## Frangible

Old EDC:






Timex Expedition compass watch, Keltec P32 handgun with extra magazine, Benchmade mini AFCK, Arc AAA-P, Surefire L4, Foxlabs 5.1 pepper spray, Kyocera 7135 PDA/phone, leatherman micra, keys, tritium glowring, wallet.

New EDC:






Benchmade 806D2 AFCK, Samsung A670 cellphone/camera (some PIM functions, but I wouldn't call it a PDA), Samsung YP-T7Z MP3 player/FM radio/flash storage/photo viewer/voice recorder/text viewer, TNC 1watt Luxeon AAA, tritium glowring, keys, 550 paracord lanyard, wallet with Fisher space pen inside.

Not shown: Luminox titanium watch, Sony DSC-T7 camera (which was taking the picture)

Edit: Oh, and I'll probably belt carry my Surefire L4 horizontally when my holster arrives for it. The pepper spray was too dangerous to carry because it kept getting nearly depressed in my pocket and it was big/bulky anyway. I replaced the P32 with a Kahr PM9 but rarely CCW anymore.


----------



## jpfaff

Frangible check your pm


----------



## jpfaff

Heres my EDC:


----------



## MedusaOblongata

Y'all are a bunch of lightweights. Here's mine:

RF Pocket: Keys with LM Micra, red Photon II, white Photon II. BM 710HS.
Zippo Pocket: Zippo
LF Pocket: Cash, Bic lighter, Chapstick, 2 pens (1 with built in LED & red laser pointer, SL Stylus (white).
LR Pocket: Notepad, phone book, bus pass.
RR Pocket: Wallet
IWB 3:00: Camillus Cuda Maxx plain edge bowie 5.5"
OWB 9:00: Belt pouch w/cell phone, business cards, SF A2-WH, SOG Night Vision (pocket knife), LM ST 2000, ASP Key Defender (OC), notepad, pen, cigarette case, 2 spare CR123s.
Jacket: Cigarettes, 2 lighters, QIII, sunglasses
Clipped inside left boot: Spyderco G-10 Harpy

And more when I carry a bag, but this is the minimum to leave the apartment, and I have the same even when I stay in.


----------



## thesurefire

This is my 'core' EDC.





sometimes I also take along a smaller light and a leatherman micra. My cell phone always comes but is on my belt.


----------



## greenLED

Arc LSL-P
wallet (there's an i-stick in there)
keychain (with too many keys, a black Arc AAA - soon to be modded to a new Nichia CS and stripped of its ano, and a Leatherman Micra)


----------



## Nitroz

jpfaff said:


> Heres my EDC:



Chewing sticks, interesting. What's the silver round thing to the right of the lighter?


----------



## phil_vr

A bit poor compared to what I've read so far, but my own daily pocket gear is a Garrity Micro LED flashlight (without the key ring) and a small Swiss Army knife with 4 tools always carried on the smallest pocket on my jeans (you know the one above the right pocket. Ocassionally I will take my Mini-Maglite on my backpocket. 

Small stuff but its better than nothing!

Philip


----------



## offroadcmpr

nitroz - it looks like a gerber/cmg sonic led light

I got way light weight.
wallet which is connected to my keys, with knife, and my cell phone. If I am going to go out for the night, i put in my infinity ultra, or brinkman maxfire.


----------



## Perfectionist

Whats's the deal with the Sharpie pens ??


----------



## JohnnyB

ARC AAA
Small Swiss Army


----------



## Cmoore




----------



## KevinL

"Light" kit -
Leatherman P4
Surefire KL1 on E1e
Wallet
Both keyrings (I split them for easier access)
26K keychain LED
Cellphone

"SHTF" kit: ALL of the above plus -
U2 Digital Ultra, Surefire Z60 lanyard
Leatherman Wave (pre-2004 with non-interchangeable screwdriver bits)
HDS Basic 60
Pilot G2 0.7 blue pen

And enough freshly charged cells in all the lights that I don't need to reload, the reloads are all in the individual lights


----------



## jpfaff

To Nitroz,
The silver thing next to my lighter is a self machined pill fob turned from stainless with an o-ring seal, to keep out moisture, for aspirins and vitamins.


----------



## diggdug13

JimH said:


> For all of you who's wives think you are nuts, show them my list.
> 
> *Left shirt pocket:*
> Jil DD (up)
> Key Gear Pen tool
> General 4 in 1 mini screwdriver
> V-16 pen light
> *Right front pocket*
> Nitro pill container
> ACR Survival whistle
> Jil 1.3 (up)
> *Left pants pocket*
> Keys with FireFly light
> Victorinox executive knife
> Ledtronics 3xLR44 LED light
> *Right pants pocket*
> Wind/Altitude/Water proof lighter
> Car remote entry
> Mag Solitair with 26k LED
> Ritter Griptilian Knife
> *Left belt loop*
> Lion Heart
> *Right side belt *
> On Gear Keeper retractable lanyard
> - Fire~Fly II
> - UTX70 OTF knife
> Wilderness Tactical horizontal tool pouch
> - Swiss multitool
> - McFeely's Pocket Wrench II



Jim,

you certainly are a nut I counted 8 flashlights, 7 multi tools and knives, plus various other "items", I can see why u need the nitro your lugging around toooooooo much stufff.. give ur heart a rest and send them over to me for "safe keeping"

My "stash" is broken down to winter / summer

Summer
Left pocket
- keys
- chapstick
- boker 2in ceramic lockblade

Right pocket
- Tnc N cell Proto #6 (to be replaced if we get the nanos)

Right rear pocket
-Hankerchef

Left rear pocket
- wallet

sony P700 with blue tooth ear piece on belt

Winter
same as above except Lionheart or Lioncub on my belt and I carry a fatboy with lamda HD III, sony P700 with blue tooth ear piece and various cold weather items (gloves hood ect)

Doug


----------



## thesurefire

Perfectionist said:


> Whats's the deal with the Sharpie pens ??



For me its because it simpily works. If i have to write a quick note to myself or write someone on my hand, it will be there and it will work. I tried using pens once and some didnt always work, some I would lose because they didnt have a pocket clip, and some faded over the coarse of a few hours.


----------



## NoShadow

deleted post


----------



## NoShadow

jpfaff said:


> To Nitroz,
> The silver thing next to my lighter is a self machined pill fob turned from stainless with an o-ring seal, to keep out moisture, for aspirins and vitamins.




So ,then, do you furnish the Magnum Pill Fob to HerringtonCatalog.com which looks identical to the one in your photo of stuff in your pockets? Just wondering since I have the smaller one from Herrington and it lives on my keyring.


----------



## Frangible

JimH said:


> For all of you who's wives think you are nuts, show them my list.
> 
> *Left shirt pocket:*
> Jil DD (up)
> Key Gear Pen tool
> General 4 in 1 mini screwdriver
> V-16 pen light
> *Right front pocket*
> Nitro pill container
> ACR Survival whistle
> Jil 1.3 (up)
> *Left pants pocket*
> Keys with FireFly light
> Victorinox executive knife
> Ledtronics 3xLR44 LED light
> *Right pants pocket*
> Wind/Altitude/Water proof lighter
> Car remote entry
> Mag Solitair with 26k LED
> Ritter Griptilian Knife
> *Left belt loop*
> Lion Heart
> *Right side belt *
> On Gear Keeper retractable lanyard
> - Fire~Fly II
> - UTX70 OTF knife
> Wilderness Tactical horizontal tool pouch
> - Swiss multitool
> - McFeely's Pocket Wrench II



7 flashlights and no night vision? Weak, man. Weak.


----------



## mtbkndad

Jim,

While it is not technically a pocket, do you still carry the Orb Raw around your neck?

mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## jpfaff

Noshadow,
You seem to say I,m lying and I take that to heart. Look at the picture from Harrington. Although similar their totally different.








I worked at a machine shop where I made a programs on a Mazak CNC lathe for myself and my friends. It took four individual programs to turn the fob. If you would like I could send you the programs. Jason


----------



## Atomic_Chicken

Greetings!
I EDC these items every day in my pockets:

Surefire L1 (White)
Swisstool X
Benchmade 710 M2 Tool Steel Folder
CMG Infinity (Red) on Keychain
Cellphone
Sunglasses
Wallet and Keys

In a belt pouch, I carry a Sony TH55 handheld computer, KB100 folding keyboard, and KOSS headphones.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## avusblue

Guys,

Not much I can add to the above except to mention that I ditched my wallet years ago in favor of the Storus SmartMoney Clip. Elegantly holds both Cards and a wad of Cash together, slim and more efficient than any bulky wallet. Affordable. Highly recommended! 

http://www.storus.com/moneyclips.htm Mine's Matte Black.






Also, another vote for the Sharpies. Reliable, writes on anything, and cheap to replace.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## skillet

Let's see....

LF - Surefire E2e (as soon as funds allow with a KL-1 head)
Wally world match holder with 2 spare 123's 
RF - Case XX Mini-Trapper
Cell Phone
2 Guitar picks (.60mm and .67mm)
LR - Wallet
RR - empty, except on Sunday, then a hankerchief
RShirt - Clickie Black Sharpie and EnerGel .7 Needle tip,Black
Waist - Key ring w/ swiss tool, Axim 5 PDA

In the winter, I wear a coat and have more room for more stuff, thank goodness..


Skillet


----------



## Nitroz

jpfaff said:


> To Nitroz,
> The silver thing next to my lighter is a self machined pill fob turned from stainless with an o-ring seal, to keep out moisture, for aspirins and vitamins.



Nice Work! Time to get a lathe and make some flashlights.


----------



## Makarov

Hmm, I just recently tought about emptying my pockets to see what I EDC, and found this:

Pants:
left front: Siemens S65 cellphone

right front: chapstick
gum(a must!)
Gerber Ridge
Keychain with keys and, 
Photon Freedom Micro x2,
Swiss+Tech UtilityKey

Back pocket: Wallet

Belt: Leatherman Charge TI

Jacket:
left(down) pocket: folded plastic bag
Streamlight KeyMate

left(up) pocket: Norwegian Army Fielddressing

right(down) pocket: Surefire E2e
Kleenex
handwipes

right(up) pocket: clip for Freedom Micro
foldable pocketmask for mouth to mouth
surgical gloves

Innerpocket: Fisher Spacepen
Extra 123's
Earplugs
Ziplock bag with: bandaids,
Surgical strips for larger wounds,
Painkillers(non description(aka prescription)),
Painkillers(description(aka prescription), for kidneystone),
Antiallergica (non description(aka prescription)),
Condoms (a 1000 uses, or if I get lucky  )

Kinda a lot really, my only concern is that I really need a light in my pants EDC, but I don't want to add anymore to my keys.
I'm waiting for the LRI Proton, or maybe a ARC-P.


----------



## Frangible

> Painkillers(non description),
> Painkillers(description, for kidneystone),
> Antiallergica (non description),



Just btw, it's "prescription". (just to save you a cavity search if you visit here and they find your Vicodin  ) Description is to list the characteristics of something.


----------



## Makarov

Frangible said:


> Just btw, it's "prescription". (just to save you a cavity search if you visit here and they find your Vicodin  ) Description is to list the characteristics of something.





Guess I should have checked Webster, and it's typical of me to use a word that I "know" and post without rereading the preview. 

I'll blame it on the fact that I do'tn speeeek emglish as me first lagnauage, think I got some leeway there :naughty:


----------



## NoShadow

jpfaff said:


> Noshadow,
> You seem to say I,m lying and I take that to heart. Look at the picture from Harrington. Although similar their totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked at a machine shop where I made a programs on a Mazak CNC lathe for myself and my friends. It took four individual programs to turn the fob. If you would like I could send you the programs. Jason




I am not saying you are lying. But I call your attention to the correct page in the Herrington Catalog:

http://store.yahoo.com/herrington-catalog/t337.html

You will notice the similarity between the Herrington Magnum Pill Fob and the one you show in your picture. The smaller aluminum cylinders are not similar and I was not referring to them. The Magnum and yours appear to be identical twins. Perhaps the same programs made both. Have a look and see if you don't agree they look nearly identical. Thanks for your time.


----------



## jpfaff

The one i copied the dimensions from came from a friend of mine who had it for several years. So, I quess I owe you an apology because he must have got it from there, because like you said it is a spitt'n image, but seriously though I did turn probably 50. I gave them to friends and family. There great for orings for paintball guns, pills, and the like. Jason


----------



## NoShadow

jpfaff said:


> The one i copied the dimensions from came from a friend of mine who had it for several years. So, I quess I owe you an apology because he must have got it from there, because like you said it is a spitt'n image, but seriously though I did turn probably 50. I gave them to friends and family. There great for orings for paintball guns, pills, and the like. Jason




Jason,
Apology accepted without question. It certainly could be that the one your friend had was purchased from Herrington. The one I have is the smaller one which I have on my keyring. In it I keep a spare $20.00 bill for a 'just in case' situation. It is a nicely made cylinder. And from the appearance of yours, I would say it probably is as well. And as you said, they are perfect for anything small you want to have handy 'just in case'. Take care and thanks for getting back on this matter. Ken


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew

I tend to wear or carry a jacket just so I have more pockets to put things into !

Normal daytime/evening wear: cellphone in belt pouch, keychain with keys, other bunch of keys (car bunch), money/card wallet, Military ID card in other wallet.

Jacket: S&W M300 handcuffs, ballpoint pen, spare CR123 x 3, Surefire E2e in pouch inside pocket (never used), Other Surefire light (M3, M2, Z3, depends how I'm feeling).

:touche:


----------



## webley445

In wallet: spare car key (allmetal, flat), handcuff key, guitar pick

on keyring:Arc AAA, Photon 2, Swiss Utilikey 

cellphone, Spyderco Dragonfly or CRKT M16 zytel, a Bic and my smokes

there are other items that are added/substituted dependig on wardrobe (i.e. jacket, cargo pockets, on the belt...)


----------



## Phreeq

Pants (usually 5.11 or Cabelas):
RF pocket: BM 707 or BM 556 clipped to the pocket, L0P with button compass lanyard
LF pocket: twisty keyring with Photon II, Tritium glowring & Leatherman Micra
LB pocket: Leatherman Charge XTi
RB pocket: Wallet (USB stick inside)
L cargo pocket: A5 notebook (Winsor & Newton) & Pencil
Cellphone pocket: handkerchiefs & bits for Charge XTi
R belt: QIII in Nylon sheath with a Cretacea tether.

Shirt:
L shirt: Sony Ericsson P910 with handsfree set
R Shirt: Fisher Space Pen, small Bic lighter, spare RCR123, spare CR123, mints or chewing gum

Around neck:
Raw NS on bead chain 

Jacket:
SF G2 & 2 spare CR123

In backpack:
TI-83 Plus SE
Space blanket
Ultimate Survival Tool (Saw, Firestarter & Tinder, Signal mirror, whistle)
2-3 cereal bars


----------



## racerx2oo3

Some of this stuff I currently EDC, and some is going to become part of my EDC.

Wallet
Cell Phone - LG VX4500 - Clipped to belt
PDA - Dell AXIM - In Workforce holder clipped to belt
Keys 
Photon Freedom 2x on keyring
Swiss Army Knife - Victorinox Classic - on keyring

Smith & Wesson Extreme Ops CK105H Liner Lock - in pocket (I know that some people look down there noses at the Smith & Wesson Knives, but this one is great, super light and sharpened to a razors edge)

Fenix L1P 2.5 - ordered in the groupbuy. 

Compared to some I guess I travel pretty light.


----------



## InFlux

Okay, I finally got around to taking some photos. 








This is what I generally have on me most of the time. Clockwise from left.

*Maxpedition Keyper*- Fantastic! Keeps keys (and assorted gadgets) from falling to the bottom of the pocket. I find that while wearing it over my left rear pocket, it works better if worn backwards i.e. with logo not showing. Makes it easier to remove keychain when you might need it in a hurry.

*Keyper contains:*
-Princeton Tech Light- Soon to be replaced with a TnC "N" cell 
-P-38
-Uncle Bill's Sliver Gripper
-Magnesium Rod with Flint insert
-Pill container w/ personal meds
-Modified Fox 40 mini whistle (soon to be replaced with a Peter Atwood stainless steel one)
-Attachment point for my regular keys (not shown)

*McLux III PD custom LED flashlight-* After months of research (and purchases) I found this to be the ideal EDC flashight for me. 

Next is my *Leatherman Charge xTi *(ya'all know about that one) I keep a Peak AAA 3 LED snow on one of the pockets an extra lithium cell in the other. I'm also working on that sawzall mod I saw posted on ETS Clicky 

*-Mini Bic*

Then I have a *SOG Pentagon Elite* with the axis lock. I also have a Benchmade 551s Griptilianthat I carry sometimes, but I like the shape and weight of the SOG better.

Not shown (forgot to include my watch in the photo. It's usually a S&W Titanium with Tritium, but sometimes a stainless Lumilux.

That's on my person. I then usually have a backpack with me with more fun stuff. 

Get a McLux III-PD! You'll love it!


----------



## 6010

Man if some of you guys tripped and fell you could get seriously injured ...
ok now total up all the dollar amounts of your EDC kit .


----------



## Macaw

SL TL2 2nd gen.

Peak LED solutions Kino Bay (on keyring)

Swiss Army knife

Spare batteries

Keltek P-11 with spare mag.






L1P 2.5 (on order)


----------



## 270winchester

Let's see...

Wallet, 
phone,
HDS EDC U60, 
4 extra 123s in a plastic bag, 
Emerson Persian folder
Key Chain with an Ultra-G
McLux PD(1100+lux of throw for 1 3/4 of an hour on a single 123, it's my walking light, I love it...)
SF C3 with Pilas.
an Emerson COmbat Karambit in the back pcoket
and if I go on a walk a SF M6 goes in my back pocket...

Too bad in CA it's not likely that I will get a CCW or a carrying permit, otherwise I really wouldl ike to carry my SPringfield... Hmm...maybe I should join the Sheriff's just so I can get a carrying permit...
Nick


----------



## dbedit

My EDC Tools.

Firearm= NAA 22LR with CCI Stinger Ammo
Light= KI-T-CR
Multitool= Quality USA made not sure of brand can't remember
Knife= Hen and Rooster Small Stockman being replaced with a small auto 
Phone= Blackberry 7250 with web browsing capabilities


----------



## onthebeam

As Ringo Starr said, "I can't tell you but I know it's mine."


----------



## Tony2001

Usually a stock E2e, and as of late my Buck 889 along with my SOG Flash II, the E2e & the Buck are too bulky to keep clipped, so I tend to keep them in the pocket, have to get a sheath for these items. This trio keeps me prepared for all catastrophes, large or small  

Wish I could post pics, but I cant for some reason


----------



## Makarov

Pictures at last!





Pants EDC left to right:
Streamlight Key-Mate
Siemens S65
Wallet
Leatherman Charge TI
Keychain with Photon Freedom micro x2 and Swiss+tech Utilikey
Gerber Ridge
Gum
chapstick





Jacket EDC left to right:
Ziplock bag with: bandaids, surgical strips for larger wounds, painkillers, antiallergica, condoms
Ziplock bag with: surgical gloves
Ziplock bag with: foldable pocketmask for mouth to mouth
Extra 123's packed in plastic
Surefire E2e
Fisher Spacepen
Earplugs
Kleenex
handwipes
Norwegian Army Fielddressing
Folded plastic bag


----------



## cslinger

Wallet
Cellphone
Wedding Ring
Peak Matterhorn Ultra Snow 1 LED on keyring
HDS EDC U42
Leatherman Juice
CRKT M16
Walther P99 Compact or other Pocket firearm in Uncle Mikes Pocket Holster.
Extra magazie or other extra ammo.


----------



## Wolfgang_Ludwig

Keys
Wallet
linen handkerchief (very important thing)
samll victorinox with scissors
raw
Wenger basic (blade, saw, openers)
bic
fisher pen


----------



## winny

Keys.

SureFire G2 with P61 LA.

Nuwai Q3, a bit of a Luxeon lottery winner in terms of output but with an angry blue tint.

One small incandescent yellow watertight light, it says UKE (Underwater Kinetics) on it. Running on NiMH and therefore underdriven, but I figured I needed a 2nd backup.

Wallet, containing the usual things, Visa-card, ID, too little money, condoms (you _never_ know), frequent flyer card and so on...

Cell phone, Siemens S55 with an ever increasing number of missing keys.

I'm sorry to go a bit off topic, but I'm stunned by the number of people here who carries a gun every day. Here, in Sweden, you would get 10 years in prison for that, no questions asked. 
Are you allowed to carry a gun in every state in the US?


----------



## jpfaff

On the gun issue... Certain states allow the carry of a firearm as long as the person has a permit to do so. Their are also places where they aren't allowed and alot of stipulations withit.


----------



## jtice

My current EDC, as of 10-16-05





Surefire U2
Fenix L1P
Photon, Arc AAA, and Leatherman Micra on Keys
Benchmade 910 M2 Steel Knike
Nokia Cell Phone
Wallet
Sunglasses

~John


----------



## Unicorn

It sort of depends, but usually,
Left front: keys, lighter (I don't smoke, but sometimes it comes in useful.), maybe a pen.
Right front: Wallet, small can of OC (unless it's in a jacket pocket), and a knife, usually a Benchmade 940 due to blade length limits in Tacoma, or a 710 if not in the area.
Left belt: cell phone, gun, speed loader(s) and/or 2x2 pouch if carrying revolver
Right belt: two spare mags.
Right back pocket: E2E


----------



## mrwilmoth

lets see some more pictures!


----------



## chaka

this is my EDC... i´m sure you recognize evreytihg...


----------



## diggdug13

diggdug13 said:


> Jim,
> 
> My "stash" is broken down to winter / summer
> 
> Summer
> Left pocket
> - keys
> - chapstick
> - boker 2in ceramic lockblade
> 
> Right pocket
> - Tnc N cell Proto #6 (to be replaced if we get the nanos)
> 
> Right rear pocket
> -Hankerchef
> 
> Left rear pocket
> - wallet
> 
> sony P700 with blue tooth ear piece on belt
> 
> Winter
> same as above except Lionheart or Lioncub on my belt and I carry a fatboy with lamda HD III, sony P700 with blue tooth ear piece and various cold weather items (gloves hood ect)
> 
> Doug




IT'S WINTER TIME time to change over to the winter stash. Lets see what has changed:

Winter

Left pocket
- keys (36K keylight, glow keychain, nail clippers)
- chapstick
- boker 2in ceramic lockblade 

Right pocket
- Tnc N cell Proto #6 -- still waiting on nano but got new 10280 battery for the N cell and now it's driven at the LED specks WOOW.

Belt
at work I carry the Fenix
after work I carry my LionHeart (leather sheath too bulky for dress slacks)

Jumbo fatboy
TW4
Lambda HD III
buncha batteries
gloves hat.... ect


----------



## VidPro

Is it just me or did anybody else list a COMB, for the hair ?

modified Winchester knife (because it had scisers and screwdrivers) modified to hold tweasers and toothpick. replaced 2x sized swiss.
on it
is a photon micro light (modified of course)

keys , varies use split ring and actually split it and leave half home often.
lighter , one of the smallest thinest , that is still windproof butane
change and cash here and there
lambskin wallet with little in it (yes little green stuff to)
COMB, ya know for hair touchup?
computerized calculator watch

PDA when desired, pen in the stylus.
any number of lights when desired, but usually only the photon. Because, i got One light in every vehicle ready.

now if you ask about the GLOVEBOX  that might make a whole new thread.


----------



## cy

sm sebbie is clipped to pocket, stainless L1+ rides in pocket with keys


----------



## KDOG3

Updated in post #321


----------



## Cmoore

Cy, regarding the knife on your keychain, can you tell me what make/model it is?


----------



## gggarf

LF Chapstick, Swiss Army "Tinker" pocketknife, small Underwater Kinetics 2AA flashlight, small sample bottle of Tylenol for occasional headache, aches and pains.

RF Keys on carribeaner 2 sets one with ASP LED keychain light, one of the little squeeze Schoolboy changepurses with the mouth that opens (yep they are still out there)

LB Handkerchief and small pair of reading glasses that fit in a hardshell case with pocket clip from WallyWorld about the width of 3 ink pens and glasses like Ben Franklin very thin top to bottom but they work!

RB Wallet and COMB....probably not as many combs anymore as shaved heads and crew cuts and buzz cuts have became the trend

Belt Pager, Cellphone, Leatherman


----------



## cslinger

Here is a new EDC option for me. 

Different Knife, Different Flashlight and Different gun.

E1L
Kershaw Knife
Smith 638 Revolver

This is in addition to the other stuff including keys, cell phone, Leatherman Juice, Wallet etc.

As for the comb question posed by an earlier poster. My hair is usually cut very short so I don't worry about it. You see I am genetically predisposed to baldness and I am meeting it head on so to speak by simply getting my hair cut shorter and shorter. No single strand wrap around for me.  Basically when you have your hair cut just slightly more then a high and tight you don't need a comb.


----------



## KDOG3

I wish I could carry where I live  but I live in communist New Jersey.


----------



## cslinger

> I wish I could carry where I live, but I live in communist New Jersey



They let you use harsh language though don't they?


----------



## Micko

The knife on the keychane is a Chris Reeves Sebenza ,nice but expensive.


----------



## Jumpmaster

Micko said:


> The knife on the keychane is a Chris Reeves Sebenza ,nice but expensive.



Right...I think he meant the one actually *on* (attached to) the keychain...not the one with the lanyard. 

JM-99
(Also, it's Chris Reeve...not Chris Reeves...I have the Aviator -- great knife...)


----------



## UnknownVT

Might want to take a look at this very similar thread -

EDC - What's in Your Pocket(s)?? (



1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page ) 

over in General Flashlight Discussion 

However if you want to see a real behemoth thread on this topic hop over to BladeForums.com and look at this thread:

EDC - What's in Your Pocket(s)?? (



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page) 

which stands at 1,614 replies and 194,648 views......


----------



## Panzergrennie

@makarov

Hi Makarov,

since you are located near trondheim and obviously are in the norwegian army, have you eventually took part in one of the NATO AMF exercises "strong resolve" in 1998 - 2001?


----------



## guntotin_fool

left front: streamlight NF2 clipped to pocket , spare mag, and small money clip. 

right front: Buck ATS 34 Odyssey pocket knife, change, inova x1

Right hip, Colt combat commander, 

Right rear: two more mags in a pocketwallet

Left rear: wallet/checkbook combo

Left hip: cell phone.

Middle of back AG Russell sting

wrist Citizen eco drive, 

Shirt pocket: parker silver fountain pen, vuarnet p5000 sunglasses


----------



## depusm12

Knife is usually a Gerber Air Ranger folder or a Gerber Mini Covert, Surefire E2e 
or my Brinkman Maxfire LX w Bugout 3w Led or Streamlight Strion. Sanyo SCP 8100 cell phone, wallet in left rear pocket, badge wallet right rear pocket, various keys, nickel plated English bobby whistle on keyring ASP key defender (pepper spray).After Christmas my edc carry knife will be a Burchtree blades short fixed blade in a kydex sheath


----------



## amlim

cslinger said:


> Here is a new EDC option for me.
> 
> Different Knife, Different Flashlight and Different gun.
> 
> E1L
> Kershaw Knife
> Smith 638 Revolver
> 
> This is in addition to the other stuff including keys, cell phone, Leatherman Juice, Wallet etc.
> 
> As for the comb question posed by an earlier poster. My hair is usually cut very short so I don't worry about it. You see I am genetically predisposed to baldness and I am meeting it head on so to speak by simply getting my hair cut shorter and shorter. No single strand wrap around for me.  Basically when you have your hair cut just slightly more then a high and tight you don't need a comb.


 
are those hollow points? why not any semi-auto (is that the right term) like a glock or something like that? thanks.


----------



## cslinger

Yes they are hollow points. I will only carry high quality defensive ammunition to limit overpenetration and to dump as much energy into a possible threat. I want to stop the threat, not necessarily kill them. Actually I don't WANT to shoot any living things but I digress.

I sometimes carry a semi auto such as the Walther I posted earlier in this thread. Depends on how the mood catches me. The reality is that the umbiquitous Jframe sized revolver is just about the best CCW firearm every made. Reliable to a fault, very powerful for it's size and weight, easy to pocket etc. Since I am of the BE PREPARED Boy Scout camp I tend to carry everywhere where I can legally or prudently do so. (No carrying while drinking etc.). Kind of like needing a light and not having it sucks. Needing a firearm and not having it would suck more. 

Some other EDCs for me. As flashlights go I always have my Peak Matterhorn with me and although I love my Surefires, my HDS EDC as really taken over as my all the time flashlight. It really is just about perfect for, well EDC 





















Chris


----------



## Tony2001

You guys are so lucky to live in a state where the government doesnt fear it's citizenry, unlike the republic of New York where everything is illegal. Getting a pistol permit here, let alone a concealed carry is next to impossible.


----------



## Vee3

I'm amazed at some of the stuff you guys "stuff" into your pockets. I have never known anyone who caries daily on their person nearly the variety/number of items some of you have listed. How do you sit down?

Maybe it's a regional thing. My daily uniform (year - round) consists of a t-shirt and jeans (And a jacket and other clothing items at times). I guess some of you guys normally wear clothing with tons of pockets?

I have most of the items listed (And many others) in this thread at home, and/or in the car and/or in my desk at work. Personally, I can't see any real need to have many of them at arm's length all the time.

Do some of you really find that all of that hardware is practical to have on your person all of the time when it could be near enough in other places?

My daily pocket list:

1. Phone
2. General key ring (~20 keys)
3. Car key ring, (Key, remote, Arc AAA)
4. Wallet
5. Multi-function knife
6. Change
7. Trash (Receipts, gum wrappers, etc.)

I'd go nuts with much more...


----------



## lightlust

The usual, of course.










Noteworthy items:

Eight-hook key case. Harder to find since car keys got so freakin' fat.
Applegate/Fairbairn Combat Folder knife, partially serrated edge.
Derringer Wallet Pen (shown on top of wallet, normally inside.)
ORB Raw. On wallet.
Quasar Ultra Light (lower right.)
P38 military can opener. (Untold uses beyond mere cans.)
Zweibrueder Micro Lenser red LED light (rebranded by Eddie Bauer.)
Zweibrueder whistle (sold in USA under ugly name Whistle Witch.)
Zweibrueder mini-screwdriver (sold in USA as Screw Witch.)
Coffee maker shown, but not EDC'd.  I just wish I could.)


----------



## Makarov

Panzergrennie said:


> Hi Makarov,
> 
> since you are located near trondheim and obviously are in the norwegian army, have you eventually took part in one of the NATO AMF exercises "strong resolve" in 1998 - 2001?



Hi Panzer, didn't see your post until now.
I live in Trondheim, and isn't in the army any longer. I work in school now, with handicapped children. 
I haven't participated in any of the "Strong Resolve" exercises as I was in Lebanon in 97-98 and then transferred to the national guard, who didn't have anyone participate from my area. 

I guess by your question that you have been to one or more of these exercises?


----------



## Dirty Bob

Work:
* All-stainless "LaGriffe" skinning knife in kydex, on my keys. Normally worn with knife tucked in my waistband and keys dangling in front.
* KA-BAR TDI in pocket sheath
* River Rock 2AAA LED light, clipped to the collar of my v-neck undershirt
* Streamlight Stylus 3 -- 3AAAA LED light
* Victorinox Recruit (basically a SAK Boy Scout knife)
* Swiss-Tech UTILI-KEY, on keyring
* Pentel Client BK910 all-metal ballpoint pen
* Palm m125 PDA in belt case
* Motorola Nextel cell phone (work)
* Kyocera KE433 cell phone (personal)
* Handkerchief
* Wallet
* Coin pouch
* Book of paper matches
* Keyring, with house and car keys, "LaGriffe," and UTILI-KEY

Personal time:
Replace KA-BAR knife with Smith & Wesson 642 in pocket holster, and Bianchi SpeedStrip in back pocket.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Panzergrennie

@makarov

yes, i had the opportunity to took part in those excersices.
With the exception of 99 where i was deployed to albania.

We made several exercises at AMF but i must say that the ex in norway alway where highlights.

Really beautiful countryside. Although it was pretty cold all the time (around -40 degrees Celsius windchill).
Alcohol is a little bit to expensive in my opinion 

Greets


----------



## Makarov

Panzergrennie said:


> Really beautiful countryside. Although it was pretty cold all the time (around -40 degrees Celsius windchill).
> Alcohol is a little bit to expensive in my opinion



That's about sums up Norway, and especially Trøndelag for you.
No wonder Trondheim were considered the moonshine-capital of the world, expensive alcohol and long winters...


And, to not be all that OT, Lightlustm, is that a Colt Mustang?

I don't have any .380's, but I got a Makarov(duh!) in 9x18mm and a "Llama" in .32(Which I got one year for my birthday), and I like small guns. Can't EDC one though.


----------



## lightlust

Makarov: Still on topic - it's in my pocket! Colt MK IV (Series '80) "Government Model" chambered in 380 ACP (same cartridge as 9mm Kurtz, of course.) Seven rounds of .380 hollowpoint entertainment in the magazine, plus one in the chamber. Same class of pistol as the Mustang, but closer to the feel and balance of a miniature Colt 1911. GOOD EYE, Makarov!


----------



## Makarov

Ah, didn't know they made the "standard" Colt in smaller calibers, so not that keen an eye... 

My "Llama" is a 1911 knockoff, and quite fun to shoot with. I also got a CZ "z" (.25) and a NAA 22lr, both very fun guns in a small package.

In Norway you're only allowed to buy semiautos (both handguns and rifles) for competetive purposes, so I'm a member in a IPSC club here in Trondheim.


----------



## tracker870

Pants pockets, vest, shirt pockets, on belt.. I don't believe I missed anything... Sometimes I have an A2 or an E2e, sometimes I swap the 642 for a 3913.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew

Hey CSLinger,

Nice choice in handguns ! I had a stainless S&W Bodyguard (649) when handguns were still legal over here in Britain, had the Uncle Mikes/Craig Spegel boot grips too. Nice little gun, but mine kept needing adjustment, the cylinder lock piece often didn't lock the cylinder on time, allowing the cylinder to spin when it should have been locked, apart from that, it shot well with low recoil target wadcutters (slow using speedloaders though!).
:touche:


----------



## Makarov

cslinger said:


>


Damn, do you have two M8's?

A P7M8 is HIGH on my wishlist... and I wouldn't say no to a L4 and a A2 either


----------



## cslinger

Actually one is an M13.


----------



## morituri

I've been trying to get my EDC to a minimum, but constantly fail each time I visit CPF ;-)

I have :

Leatherman Squirt P4
Arc AAA
Paracord
Wallet with cards, cash, ID, Victorinox Swiss Card Lite, and a couple of band aids
Palm Treo 650 smartphone.


----------



## Makarov

cslinger said:


> Actually one is an M13.


That didn't make me any less jealous!


----------



## Lee1959

I am ever so glad to see some people carry a lot more than me 

Right front pocket:

White photon or Rock River 3 button LED 
Coins
SAK Midnight Manager (the smallred LED, Inkpen, blade, nailfile/flat screwdriver, philips/bottle opener, scissors model)
Spare magazine for Kel-tec ,380 if I am carrying it

Left front pocket:

Keys with red photon
Kel-tec .380 if carrying it

Right hip: 

Comb
Credit/License card Carrier
Meyerco Bolt Action Folder

Left hip pocket:

Wallet or East German Makarov 9X18 depending upon mood/situation


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Wow! And I thought I carried a lot of gear. Alright, here goes my EDC stuff:



Pistol (the choice of which depends on what I'm wearing and how large a pistol I can conceal) -- NOTE THAT I ONLY CARRY ONE OF THESE CHOICES AT ANY ONE TIME:

Government model 1911 by Wilson Combat

Commander size 1911 by Ed Brown

Glock 19

Kahr PM9



Rex Applegate folding knife by Gerber (been carrying this for abot 8 years -- not an expensive, boutique knife, but I love it)

1-2 spare magazines

Surefire U2 or C3

Wallet



... and I thought I carried way too much :laughing:


----------



## BigBaller

Surefire L4
Kershaw ken onion leek
Drivers license


----------



## Charlie Fox

Just the pockets...

Keltec P32 in an Uncle Mikes pocket holster modified to hold and extra magazine.
Kershaw PS Leek
Fisher Space Pen (was black, now sort of gray with glod streaks)
Sebertool M2 ("Leatherboy")
Vasiline Lip stuff
Wallet
River Rock 2AAA LED flashlight
Hanky or bandana
SAK Yeoman

I also carry a Treo 600, a Glock 19 and an extra magazine (G17) on my belt.


----------



## TIP AND RING

Right front pocket:
Cybertool 41 on leather fob
Ti money clip
Aspirin tin w/wax paper and 2 part epoxy inside

Left front pocket:
Keyring
Arc AAA w/6' nylon string wrapped around it
Brass Zippo

Left rear pocket:
Flat pack duck tape in Ziploc bag
EZE-LAP credit card diamond stone

Right rear pocket:
Wallet


Coin pocket:
Button compass
Pocket watch


Shirt pocket:
Sharpie finepoint
Notepad
Gum


----------



## UWAK

Not in pocket but it rides on my belt. MOD Scorpion.

Frids


----------



## JOEGREEN

My EDC seems to change every few months. As of now:

Left front:
Keychain with 1G Swissmemory SAK, small REI whistle, small bison capsule with Advil, Uncle Bill's Sliver Grippers

Right front:
Leatherman Squirt, Peak Matterhorn, L.A. Wallet with credit cards, license, fresnel lens, featherweight mirror, list of phone numbers, Fisher space pen refill, rite in the rain paper

Left rear:
Wallet with cash, garbage bag, straight razor, flosscard, piece of duct tape, wax paper, safety pins, paper clips, band aids, mason's twine, mini ferro bar, piece of hacksaw blade, tinder tab, char cloth,sewing needles, spare keys, spare change

Cellphone case with pocketwrench slipped in behind phone

I'm sure I'll change it again after Christmas.


----------



## KDOG3

I guess I need to update my list. Instead of the PentagonLight L2-3W, now I have the Surefire E2e.


----------



## geek

FL: Keys

FR: lighter, lip balm, Leatherman Squirt EL, Motorolla v710, loose change

RR: Levenger International Pocket Briefcase


----------



## TKC

Well, for work, I will EDC my keys (which has an ASP light, an Atwood whistle, and soon an Arc premium light), a Spyderco Calypso, Jr. in the bottom of my pocket, and a Cross pen. For my PT job, I carry a gun and 2 spare magazines, in my right pocket I have my Instigator, and in my left pocket, my Caly, Jr. is clipped. My Firetac will probably replace the Caly, Jr. On weekends, I EDC a gun, and 2 knives. I always have a wallet, and a seperate money wallet. In the "taxi" wallet, I keep my Atwood PryBaby. In my jacket, I always have a Sure Fire in one of the pockets.


----------



## Morelite




----------



## Christoph

Today and most days I like Ti.




c


----------



## M.TEX

Hey MORELITE !



Could you tell me what Pinball is that ? Also please let me know if I see

a carabiner on the photo? is there a paracord on it ?
Thanks,


----------



## Morelite

M.TEX said:


> Hey MORELITE !
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me what Pinball is that ? Also please let me know if I see
> 
> a carabiner on the photo? is there a paracord on it ?
> Thanks,


 
That pin is Whitewater (a 93 Williams game), one the best IMO.
There is no carabiner in my photo, but there is one in christoph's


----------



## Brangdon

Bi-fold wallet with cash and credit cards; 2x1l plastic bags; tinder; waterproof writing paper; Fisher Space Pen refill; Prybaby.
Vic Rambler with blade, scissors, flat and philips screwdriver, bottle-opener, nail file, tweezers, tooth pick.
Hankerchief.
Orb Raw
Disposable lighter.
Carabiner with 2x1m parachord woven into 10cm fob; Photon Freedom 2x; 3" plastic tube wrapping ferro rod, hacksaw blade striker, tinder; Fox 40 whistle; Sebertool M4; bundle of paper clips and safety pins; car keys; house keys. The M4 has pliers, wire cutters, blade, flat (2 sizes) and philips screwdrivers, bottle opener, and some junk.
So I EDC two torches, two means of fire lighting, two blades. I live and work in an urban setting so there is more emphasis on tools than big knifes. The Prybaby normally lives in the coin section of the wallet but I got it out to show off. The carabiner and kit weighs about 7oz. The carabiner is a rated climbing one; it's a reassuring chunk of metal. I like to think I could wrap my hand with the hankerchief then use it to smash glass. Never tried it though.


----------



## mccavazos

I carry all of these, but just one flashlight at a time.

PNY Attache 512MB Flash Drive around the neck

Keys and ARC AAA on keychain

Fenix L1P + Energizer 2500 mAh or Q-III with TV1J and FluPIC or Longbow Micra with clicky switch, R123 (750mAh Protected from AW), TW0J, NG500, McR-18, UCL, McCapsule on right side of belt

Benchmade 557 Mini-Griptillian with Straight Edge Tanto Blade and Custom Paracord Lanyard Cliped in right front pocket

Cingular Samsung x427m in Left front pocket

Timex Ironman 59221 Digital/Analog Combo Watch on left wrist

Money Clip Wallet (with clip removed for small size) in back right pocket

Im looking to add a Leatherman Wave  for left side of belt

I usually have a polished chrome zippo, but I left it in a friend's car  and haven't had a chance to get it back yet


----------



## lightlust

:thanks: and cheers to jpfaff for this thread!!!!!!!!

I've had oodles of fun looking at and reading about the clever and nifty setups people have in their pockets .... it's given me great ideas about upgrading my own setup, as I read about clever little tools and things I didn't know about.

I thought my brand of stuffing as much miniaturization and functionality into my pockets was a rare disease ... now, as I stroll whistling down the street with my pockets bristling with all manner of goodness, I realize I am (pleasantly enough) a member of a group with the same notions ...

I hope everyone who has perused this thread has had as much entertainment as I have!


----------



## [digidude]

Morelite said:


>


 
How is the Klien Tools folder for EDC?
I have the same one and Im thinking of EDCing it.


----------



## magic79

I like to travel pretty light, but gotta have those damn reading glasses! :thumbsdow


----------



## morituri

I've been playing around with my EDC and changed many times, but it usually comes back to my trusty Arc AAA + Leatherman Squirt P4. In my wallet I always carry a couple of band aids and a Victorinox SwissCard Lite. For 2006 I will probably experiment coupling a Victorinox Alox Cadet with my Arc AAA - the Alox Soldier is a bit too big to fit comfortably in my pocket.


----------



## Chris201W

When I'm going out of the house for longer than something real quick I carry this:

Laser Pointer
Sharpie
Parker Jotter
Keys w/Arc-AAA-P
Bison Key Caddie with:
-Leatherman Squirt P4
 -256 MB Flash Drive
-keys for padlocks
-fingernail clippers (surprisingly handy)
Wallet
Chapstick
Inova X5 (usually in jacket pocket)
Surefire G2 (in holster on belt)
Cellphone (in holster on belt)

Also, I'm thinking of adding an HDS EDC B42 GT, if I can get away with spending that much money...


----------



## Morelite

[digidude] said:


> How is the Klien Tools folder for EDC?
> I have the same one and Im thinking of EDCing it.


 
Nice and thin, a great knife for an EDC


----------



## [digidude]

Morelite said:


> Nice and thin, a great knife for an EDC


 
I agree its thin, but I find it a tad heavy for pocket carry.:thumbsdow


----------



## Morelite

[digidude] said:


> I agree its thin, but I find it a tad heavy for pocket carry.:thumbsdow


 
It may be to some, I only carry this one (the medium sized one) the larger one #44034 is too heavy and it stays in the tool bag.


----------



## CLHC

Things I primarily EDC _inside_ my pockets. . .

Right Side Coin Pocket: LC14270
Right Side Front Pocket: Leatherman Charge XTi, Car Key+Remote, Photon Freedom
Left Side Front Pocket: 3[M]iniMag

Just keeping it light and simple for pocket carry. . .


----------



## bkkd

this.................oh well nm i still cant post pics..............


----------



## Haz

It's always great to see the pics to have a feel of the quantity being carried around


----------



## oregonshooter

Soon to add a Photon III, gave my Photon I to a friend. 
Mini-Bic has been replaced by a $9.95 Zippo


----------



## DaveG

morituri said:


> I've been playing around with my EDC and changed many times, but it usually comes back to my trusty Arc AAA + Leatherman Squirt P4. In my wallet I always carry a couple of band aids and a Victorinox SwissCard Lite. For 2006 I will probably experiment coupling a Victorinox Alox Cadet with my Arc AAA - the Alox Soldier is a bit too big to fit comfortably in my pocket.


 The Vic-Cadet is a great knife for EDC not too big or small I have had one on me for years you forget its there till you need it.


----------



## Phreeq

Oregonshooter, I like the idea to use a flashlight as a Koppo stick. Gonna copy that.


----------



## oregonshooter

The best part about wrapping the light that way is that it...
a. hangs from the hand without tiring the grip while walking.
b. doubles as a Koppo.
c. is the easiest/fastest way to use a light and clear handgun malfunctions. 
d. insulates against cold aluminum body


----------



## AndyOverby

Surefire E2e HAIII Black
Fenix L1P v2.5
Benchmade Auto Mini-Stryker
Leatherman Charge Ti w/ pocket clip

Keys w/ 
-Full Size Carabiner
-white photon
-red glowring
-utilikey
-squirt P4

Splitring w/ 
-Windmill lighter
-micra
-Uncle Bill’s Silver Grippers
-Green glowring
-fox40 mini whistle
-yellow photon

Chawly Changer
Sharpie and Pen
Wallet with Fisher Bullet inside
Casio Diver Watch
Motorola T720
Bandana
Small notebook
Photon on Beadchain necklace
ElCheapo Sunglasses
Livestrong Yellow Bracelet
Silver Wedding Ring

All held up by a black Wilderness 5-Stitch belt.

-Andy


----------



## Longbow

I seldom leave the house anymore, so no wallet, no keys, just a "flat tailcapped" G2/KL3.


----------



## roisondubh

Oregonshooter,

What type of push dagger is that?


----------



## roisondubh

What I EDC,

T.H.E. Wallet
Keychain with Cross ion pen (too big need to replace), a buck Whittaker knife, arc AAA-p, atwood whistle, and of course keys
SOG Blink
cell phone
e2e


----------



## lrp

I just got a Atwood stainless whistle....the quality is awesome!! And it sounds as good as it looks!


----------



## teststrips

roisondubh said:


> Keychain with Cross ion pen (too big need to replace)



I have switched to a wallet pen... tried to find a decent keychain type pen, but couldn't.... am really happy with the pen that i bought (super cheap too). Its hard to beat 4.50 with 2 extra ink carts. I've written a lot with mine and am still on first cartriage.

http://cgi.ebay.com/fantastic-3-min...574951283QQcategoryZ61784QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## M.TEX

http://i12.photobucket.com I hope you guys can see...this is the first time


----------



## M.TEX

This is the one...sorry for my mistake on the last post. Any questions , please ask me ok.

Inova X5 ,BRKT Micro, SuperMiniChamp,Pioneer ,Pill container ,firestarter with
2 canisters of flint. wind proof lighter ,swiss tech screw drivers, Inova micro light.


----------



## bkkd

i useally dont carry much, when at work i will carry the fenix l1p 
pen
keys
wallet

but away from work, depending on what mood im in as to what gun i carry, mostly tho the kel-tec for very warm weather and the glock when im wearing more cloths, 
the p-22 and can for when im just wandering the woods around my house...........

walther p-22 and tac-65
fenix l1p
ritter rsk-1 benchmade
glock-19 
kel-tec p-32
cross standard chrome pen

as i must have reached the magic post number or however its decided, i hope i dont boar you all with pics....


----------



## teststrips

I'm surprised at how many of you carry guns around.... Maybee I don't want to go to that flashaholic get together


----------



## bkkd

teststrips said:


> I'm surprised at how many of you carry guns around.... Maybee I don't want to go to that flashaholic get together



heh a gun is only a tool, as safe or as dangerous as the person with it.............a claw hammer is just as deadly as a handgun at close range...............


----------



## teststrips

bkkd said:


> heh a gun is only a tool, as safe or as dangerous as the person with it.............a claw hammer is just as deadly as a handgun at close range...............



The problem is people can use a gun from further distances... although used as a projectile a clawhammer would probably be deadly too... now how do i make my hammer fly at 100mph? j/k


----------



## Literator

Better join the Y now and start pumping iron! A clawhammer would be a little tough to EDC, but I suppose if you have a hammer loop on your bibs, it wouldn't be too bad!

Happy new year! 

--Bob



teststrips said:


> The problem is people can use a gun from further distances... although used as a projectile a clawhammer would probably be deadly too... now how do i make my hammer fly at 100mph? j/k


----------



## ScottyJ

Left front...wallet, benchmade, fox pepper spray. Right front....cell phone, HDS EDC. Around neck...ARC AAA.


----------



## staghater

Mini-maglite with MJLED,Bic lighter,Victorinox Soldier or Stayglow Hiker or Camper.......
Great idea about making koppo stick of torch.
Im gonna do this with mini-mag


----------



## dg

Literator said:


> ..... A clawhammer would be a little tough to EDC, but I suppose if you have a hammer loop on your bibs, it wouldn't be too bad!
> 
> --Bob



But certainly not as glamorous to post pictures on a forum of various hammers, surrounded by torches, penknives, and other gadgets?

In fact I have a number of hammers, some with various shock absorbing stales and cushioning rubber grips and made of hi-tech carbon fibre or carbon steel.

For many construction workers, a hammer IS an EDC. Less guns more hammers. lol


----------



## my name is fake

After reading tru 5+ pages, i cant help but to wonder:


what do you guys do for a living??:huh: ( for those carrying folders)

I would understand if some of you are LEO/Army but the rest of you? 

See, the thing is, I normally EDC my Fenix L1P & SuperTool 200 to work, add the C2 if Im walking around the park in the evenings. However, i also have a BM 425 folder. but other than if im going jungle hiking/camping, i cant seem to justify using the 425 as EDC ( my wife is cool with me EDCing flashlights but is absolutely agts me carrying folders)


----------



## cbxer55

My wife carries a Spyderco folder and a Surefire E1, wants to get her firearm permit. 

As for myself,it would be as follows:
Left front
Surefire E2E and 4 spare sf123s in a pouch. Leatherman Charge clipped at top.
right front
Benchmade Neil Blackwood clipped at top, money clip wallet, and Coast V2 dual color.
left rear
2 spare magazines for whichever gun I am carrying, be it the NAA 32 Guardian or the Kimber CDP2 ,45.
right rear
comb, and usually a micro mini tool. 
left rear belt
Surefire M2 or U2 in pouch, cell-phone in pouch.
right rear
Kimber .45 CDP2 in Mitch Rosen tuckable IWB holster, and keys.
left ankle
North American Arms .32 Guardian
right ankle(sometimes)
Pouch that can be used for anything else I dont have room for up top!!

As for carrying guns. I believe it is better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it! Same with everything else we all like to lug around with us. I have not had to draw a gun yet, hope it remains that way. But if the time comes, I will not hesitate. Practice regularly, so it besomes instictive, but hope to never need it.


----------



## CNTSTPDRMN

http://static.flickr.com/37/80982008_e65d50527b_o.jpg

Plus the LG VX8100 I used to take this photo, I also take a Maxpedition Fatboy with me that has my Urban survival stuff in it... Ipod, Portable HDD, Flashlights, cables, Palm, charging stuff, Leatherman Charge Ti etc...


----------



## rugbymatt

This is what I carry on an average day: Leatherman charge Ti,Strider Pt, Wallet, Money clip, Fenix L1Pand L2P. Treo 600 and the thing with the red tag is an elevator drop key.


----------



## mrwilmoth




----------



## Coop

- HP Ipaq HX4700 Pocket PC
- Sony Ericsson T630 cellphone
- Logitech Bluetooth handsfree thingy
- Silva Field 7 compass
- Fenix L1P (recently added )
- Victorinox Picknicker (or red Nomad )
- Folding Scissors
- Holux HI-303 CF GPS receiver (temp as my BT receiver is away for repairs)
- USB Flashdrive
- Zippo Lighter
- Leatherman Charge Ti
- Medicin box with countdown timer 
- Lamy Pico
- Keys with big bad wolf keychain and a Victorinox Spartan (black edition)
- Sundial
- Wallet (not in pic, you'd all laugh at me)
- Traveler Slimline X5 digicam (not in pic, I wonder why)

and usually tons more of stuff in my edc bag...


----------



## AlexSchira

To the person interested in wrapping a flashlight, here's an article on it. 
http://www.themartialist.com/pecom/koppowrap.htm
Just a warning. It's a site for pure paranoids. It's one thing to own a few guns or flashlights, and a pocket stick or two. 
This nut spends hours a day telling his followers that boxers and martial artists are weak and easily killed, and that only people who study his magazine can survive.
...But hey, he wrapped that light very nicely.


----------



## oregonshooter

Alex,
Phil is a tool, but he does haved some good info and writes well.  (That's the page I saw it on first, BTW)

roisondubh,
It's a Benchmade. I got it for when I was on duty, but am replacing it with a Custom Brock the "Combat Option" to be specific.


----------



## AlexSchira

I'm a boxer turned MMA fighter. I work two jobs to pay for gym fees, and actually have a local title belt from when I was fifteen, I won it from a twenty year old.
...And this obese, suburban-raised, pranoid white guy says that in an emergency or 'Street fight', he'd literally kill me because I didn't read his vanity published pamphlet on his self-coined style of martial arts. That doesn't actually mention martial arts. Honestly, he's saying his ridiculous ways are superior in every way to my way of living and training. 
Sure, he's good with lights and knives, but this guy needs a serious reality check on where he's coming from. 
Or a good wedgie. I lean towards the latter. He did an article, featuring how to disable an attacker with an Inova tact light. 
...Kung Fu poses...hundreds of them...all while wearing those cokebottle glasses. This is what happens to American nerds when Microsoft doesn't hire them. They sit around cleaning guns and talking on the internet how they can kill people if they want to.


----------



## oregonshooter

HA! you are killing me!

Wedgie! Wedgie! Wedgie! Wedgie! Wedgie!


----------



## AlexSchira

There's a site dedicated to busting martial arts frauds, and generally setting up tourneys to beat each other up in general. I'm a member, and have done a few investigations for them.
We had a board dedicated to that guy.
...It's where we sent all the crappy topics that no one likes to read. We even had a few comic strips of the guy, I'll have to dig them up later. We're Bullshido.net, in one of his articles he called us a bunch of Brazillian Jujutsu loving dumb jocks with the intellects of ten year olds.
...Well, he's a poopoo head...who drops guard into a triangle...


----------



## colubrid

hey Alex,


Where/who do you train with? Planning on any future MMA competions?


----------



## AlexSchira

Currently studying in a MMA studio that does BJJ and Muay Thai.
So, sparring, lots and lots of sparring. 
Well, my 'season' just ended last month. Currently, I'm taking a couple months off to generally heal and get a better handle on BJJ. Also, attending a few spring weddings, and I'd like my face intact for the pictures. I win more than I lose, but I also get hit more as well. 
But if it drives me nuts, being the natural sadist I am, I may do a quick tough-man tourney in March. Whenever a tourney poster states 'Unofficial, only real men allowed...' ...all I hear is 'No actual fighters allowed, only pansies who watch too much WWF will be admitted. Please don't hurt us'. 
I'm not the best fighter, just obsessively conditioned to the point that I can handle a good number of untrained ams for a few matches .So, when given the chance to in a couple hundred bucks for simply spending an evening doing what I do day in day out. This isn't a challenge for me. You asked if I had any tourneys planned, and this poster said 'tourney'. I think of it more as a side-stop on my way to the bookstore. Where I get to take my shirt off.


----------



## fasuto

Small pounch (on left pocket) with: 
-Photon freedom red led
-Fenix L1P
-Leatherman Micra

S&W Tritium Watch 450
Motorola V3 rzr 
Sony TH 55 with leather case (on belt)
Kalvin Klein Leather keychain (house keys)
Car key with swiss utilikey and bison capsule
Wallet
Coins
Tobbaco and solo lighter


----------



## Lightwave

My EDC:

- Keychain with small swiss army knife and keychain LED light
- wallet (try to have $100 in cash just in case)
- cellphone

Sometimes at night I'll bring a larger flashlight. I rotate through a bunch of different ones depending on where I'm going and my mood.

While I like gadgets, I don't like to have a lot of stuff in my pockets.

I used to carry a nice folding knife for several years, then I thought it through: I don't want to be tempted to get into a knife fight, because I have no experience at it and would probably lose. So now I don't carry it anymore.

I frequently use the SAK and the keychain LED light for various tasks, so I feel it makes sense to carry them.

The only thing I'm thinking about adding is a small pill carrier.

Are most of you guys who carry guns police officers?


----------



## oregonshooter

>Are most of you guys who carry guns police officers?

Most are probably not from California. Meaning most states allow concealed carry of handguns to those trained and certified through the state, yours does not.

Your thinking that "I won't carry a knife because I will probably lose in a knife fight" is beyond my ability to understand. Even an untrained person is likely to increase his/her odds of surviving an attack DRAMATICALLY by having a tool that increases the leverage.

H2H < Knife < Gun 

For equally trained or untrained the formula above holds true.


----------



## fasuto

Lightwave said:


> I don't want to be tempted to get into a knife fight, because I have no experience at it and would probably lose. So now I don't carry it anymore.



I agree with that.
I like knives, but a haven't any combat skill so i think that if i put i knive in my hand my enemies probably use it against me, or get a gun from their pocket...
A knife put the battle in other level, so probably, litle hurts from fist will convert in servere wounds or dead. At least here in Spain, were guns are forgiven (and knives, if you can give a good reason to carry it). May be if i life in a country were evebody carry weapons i'll do it to.


----------



## oregonshooter

You are making a fatal assumption. 
That an attacker will fight fair. 
Real fights are not fair. 
Some people realise that before they are in one, some barely live through one and wise up, and some never get a clue.
To each their own.

I won't try to talk sense into anyone anymore, just thought I would try to open some eyes.


----------



## Sturluson

I believe I saw one Sebenza in this thread, and a lot of very nice lights and pistols. You guys need to upgrade your knives in a serious way.

The world needs more Sebenzas...

(I know I'm going to catch hell from BM, SAK and Spyderco types, but it'll be fun.)


----------



## SJACKAL

This is a great thread but it is deviating from its topic and it gets boring when people starts debating the same issue about knives and defence that keeps repeating. These belong to another threads. I mean no offence to anyone btw.


----------



## oregonshooter

Yeah, just post a pic and don't ask why.


----------



## Danny62381

Watch pocket - Classic Zippo
RF - Loose Change
LF - Car keys & Crappy knife that I'm not afraid to mess up or use as a pry-bar/hammer
LR - Fossil Wallet
Belt - TAD gear sheath with Fenix L1p, Yaesu VX-7R submersible two-way

Whenever I wanna pack all I have to do is drop the light into my RF pocket and put in an extra clip for my KelTec


----------



## mrwilmoth

bump - lets see some more!


----------



## clipse

clipse


----------



## ASP

Lets see,

Surefire L4, Emerson CQC 7, Parker jotter pen, Brunton Helios, Spyderco Meerkat Atwood prybaby XL, small Gerber folder/money clip Charter Arms Magpug .357...and extra rounds.


----------



## Chris201W

Hey, nice to see another parker jotter fan. I see a ton of people using them around here (mostly engineers in their 40's and 50's) but people never seem to mention them in these threads.


----------



## NoNameFace

A little out of date though. I have newer toys now.


----------



## M.TEX

NoNameFaceYour Link doesn't work !


----------



## Planterz

His links are attatchments to bladeforums which you can only see if you're logged in there as well.


----------



## Longbow

Misc. items plus a Gerber Infinity Ultra and a G2 with a G2Z bezel. The G2 will soon be replaced with a new Wolf-Eyes Sniper AX.


----------



## Longbow

Changed my socks this morning and my mind too. Good-by Wolf-eyes, hello Vital Gear F2. Gonna try replacing my primary EDC light (G2) with the VG F2 and continue using the Infinity Ultra as back-up.


----------



## mrwilmoth

lets see some more pictures!


----------



## jpfaff

Right now in my pokets and belt is this...




Any explanation just ask..


----------



## edakoppo

oregonshooter said:


> Most are probably not from California. Meaning most states allow concealed carry of handguns to those trained and certified through the state, yours does not.



This is incorrect. CA does not have a _statewide_ permit system in place. Permits are issued by county and are discretionary. People in the farther northern counties have relatively little problem obtaining CCW permits. Those of us in the thoroughly corrupt jurisdictions such as the Bay Area counties, Sacramento, LA, and San Diego have little recourse unless we are wealthy, politically well-connected, or both.


----------



## powernoodle

Pockets and belt carry:

- Colt 1911
- wallet, keys, cash, change
- Spyderco Endura
- girly Blistex lip balm
- Fenix L1p, Leatherman Micra, Arc AAA v4
- cell phone in Maxpedition belt holster

I add a bigger light at night like a Gladius.


----------



## lightlust

powernoodle said:



> Pockets and belt carry:
> 
> - Colt 1911
> - wallet, keys, cash, change
> - Spyderco Endura
> - girly Blistex lip balm
> - Fenix L1p, Leatherman Micra, Arc AAA v4
> - cell phone in Maxpedition belt holster
> 
> I add a bigger light at night like a Gladius.


Ahhhh ... An impressive array of noodly sweetness!! NICE EDC gear, Powernoodle!!!


----------



## eart

lightlust said:


> Ahhhh ... An impressive array of noodly sweetness!! NICE EDC gear, Powernoodle!!!



No kidding! How do you find the 1911 for an EDC? I have a Norinco 1911 chambered in 9mm and it's one heavy mother. Condition 0/1 too! :huh:


----------



## turbodog

pocket lint

~10 year old wallet

swiss army penknife

less is more


----------



## sadkomodo

Glock 19(Always)
Victorinox Mini Champ(Always-unless I forget my keys)
SF Z2(For now)
Cold Steel Safe Keeper III(For now)
Leatherman Charge TI(Always)

My "Man Purse" is another story:devil:


----------



## Jefff

Ever Changing EDC .. lol 
Here is my recent New knife I have done some personalization mods to..Like modding the pocket clip so it follows the same curve as the finger groove on the scales.. polishing the hardware and making the opening hole bigger so i could get my giant thumb in it better to open it easier.. 
Mini AFCK benchmade.. Watch and Light are staying the same for now though.. I have a feeling until I get a e1d custom surefire setup the light will forever be the same edc..


----------



## powernoodle

eart said:


> How do you find the 1911 for an EDC?



Its not the greatest, frankly. Sort of like carrying a toaster oven around at 40+ ounces. Most days its a smaller, lighter Glock, tho recently I've been carrying a Glock 21. Sometimes I switch to a Kahr PM9 in the front right pocket or IWB, which is teeny in comparison.

peace


----------



## mrwilmoth

not to many with a ccw I see!


----------



## Lumenz

Jefff said:


> Ever Changing EDC .. lol
> Here is my recent New knife I have done some personalization mods to..Like modding the pocket clip so it follows the same curve as the finger groove on the scales.. polishing the hardware and making the opening hole bigger so i could get my giant thumb in it better to open it easier..
> Mini AFCK benchmade.. Watch and Light are staying the same for now though.. I have a feeling until I get a e1d custom surefire setup the light will forever be the same edc..


The light looks to be a Nuwai Q-3 but the inside bezel looks as if it has been chromed, or at least the HA-III has been stripped off and it was polished. I know that my Q-3 doesn't look that nice.


----------



## mrwilmoth

03/13/2006


----------



## garbman

In belt Leatherman Charge TI, Nokia cell phone, Gerber Infinity Ultra flashlight. In my pockets, wallet, coins tobacco smoke and a Zippo lighter. Usually instead of Infinity i carry an Arc AAA-p and sometimes a Fenix L2P.


----------



## jpfaff

mrwilmoth,
You seem eager as to what everyone edc, hows about you!!! :wave:


----------



## EV_007

I just figured out how to post pics and use a camera. Watch out! LOL 

Here’s the most I EDC.







13 round magazine with 180 gr HydraShocks
Glock 23 .40 cal
SureFire Z2 Combat Light
Fenix L1P
Dorcy 1 AAA (1st gen)
SF battery carrier with 6 123a and P61 bulb
Leatherman - New Wave
Black cotton hankie
Columbia River CRKT folder
Garmin eTrek Vista GPS
Energizer 2500 mAh NiMH
Motorola bluetooth headset
Motorola Razor V3 cellphone
Dell Axim X3 Pocket PC
Small notebook
Space pen
Raincoat for Johnny
Quaker oatmeal bar

ITEMS NOT PICTURED (Did not fit on table)
Wallet
Keys
Small pepper spray
Timex watch


----------



## parnass

I have read all the "_what do you keep in your pockets_" and "_what is on your keychain_" threads in CandlePowerForums.com and on other forums.

One item is missing from all these threads which was popular in the 1950s and 1960s when I was growing up: a *rabbit's foot*.

Nobody seems to carry them these days.


----------



## StuToffee

I bet Rabbits still do!:laughing:


----------



## blgoode

here is my 2 edc's knife by me and my rollie. add to that an L4 or an E1L or E2L and keys and I am all set


----------



## simbad

This is what I carry in my pockets/belt right now






Wallet 
FireFly III with lanyard and Glowring
Post it note pad
Surefire G2 (in V21 belt holster)
Leather pouch to carry Fisher Bullet pen, "glow" Bic lighter and old SAK knife
Three spare 123's
Leatherman Charge Ti (in nylon pouch)
Motorola V360


----------



## Jefff

> The light looks to be a Nuwai Q-3 but the inside bezel looks as if it has been chromed, or at least the HA-III has been stripped off and it was polished. I know that my Q-3 doesn't look that nice.



Yeah I kinda polished and contoured the inside bezel of my lil Q-3. I thought maybe it might help it out but doesn't really do much .. just looks kinda cool.


----------



## zulu45

*I'm debating on a Leatherman multitool...*


----------



## Coop

parnass said:


> One item is missing from all these threads which was popular in the 1950s and 1960s when I was growing up: a *rabbit's foot*.



well, i got 2 pet rabbits at home, so basically I got 8 rabbits feet... I tried to put my rabbits on my keychain, but I cant fit it in my pocket anymore that way.


----------



## Skeleton

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Jewelry
Weight
- 100 gms / Watch
- 40 gms / Jewelry

Basic
- Suunto Explorer } Titanium
- Compass } Added to strap of watch






-------------------------------------------------------------------------
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Wallet
Weight
- 150 gms / Total

Basic
- Leather wallet
- Credit cards, ID, Money, etc
- Business cards

Other
- 1 GB SD card } spare
- GSM phone chip } for secondary cell phone
>
- Mechanical pencil
- Sewing needle (hidden inside pencil)
>
- Paper } sticky notes
- Fresnel lens x 2 } Flat plastic (glasses)
>
- Knife } Executive
- Knife sharpener } Ceramic stick



http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i245/Skeletonkeys/EDC/EDCWallet.jpg
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Palmtop
Weight
- 200 gms / Imate
- 30 gms / Case
- 10 gms / Earphone

Basic
- Imate PDA2K (cellphone, pda)
- 4 GB SD card
- Case } clips onto belt
Other
- Earphone } Motorola H7
- Alternate chain & hook } for palmtop





-------------------------------------------------------------------------
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Keychain
Weight
- 220 gms / Total

Basic
- Key chain } clips to mini carabiner on belt
- Keys
- Flashlight } LED & 2xCR2032
- Flint stick } Ferrocium
- Multitool } Leatherman Squirt P4
 - Knife } SOG with carbon fiber body
- Pen } Fischer space pen (telescopic & key ring)
Other
- Carabiner } mini for belt loop
- Alternate chain & hook } for earphone, pen





-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## thesurefire

Anyone know where I could find that knife in the top of the second picture (the little one above the wallet)? 

Cheers
-David


----------



## Skeleton

I seem to recall it was called "Executive". That was probably the model name, and not the manufacturer's name. It was sold in three sizes, for which I choose the smallest (as seen).

I bought it about 20 years ago, and I haven't seen it since. However, I did see a larger one listed in this thread or a similar thread at BladeForums:

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247931&page=79

The steel is lower grade with a chrome plating. I like it cuz it hides in my wallet.


----------



## Alloy Addict

Most of them were imported into this country from Brazil by a company that called itself Executive Edge. The man who started the import company died a few years ago and the company was "in limbo" for a while. I think someone else got involved and there was a booth at the Blade Show ~4-5 years ago. They had the little tiny ones at the booth. I haven't heard much from them since.:shrug:

I have the model that is pen length, plus a much beefier one that is supposed to have been a model issued to Brazilian armed forces.

They are still available some places. Cove Cutlery has a couple listed.


----------



## bubbacatfish

I wanted one years old when I was in my teens but they were too expensive. I just checked (Fl)ebay & there's a full size one for sale for about $45.00, still pretty cool looking knives, I'll have to check & see if they're still legal up here, maybe I'll try & pick one up too...


----------



## Nightwatch

EDC In Pockets (I usually wear BDUs)





Clockwise from left to right.

County Comm Pocket Organizer carrying
1 River Rock 2cell AAA LED
Uniball Micro Vision
Mechanical pencil
Permenant Marker
Disposable Fountain Pen
Fisher Bullet Space Pen
3x5 Notebook in a Black Galls case

Business card case
Smart ID WIFI detector
Spyderco Native
Old Gerber Multitool
Plain silver Zippo
Keychain with Inova X5 and P-39
Neck Lanyard (65 year old dog-tag chain that belonged to my grandfather)
Red Photon 
Cheap, but very loud whistle
Kershaw Chive with quick release mechanism


What's in the Maxpedition Thermite Versapack





Left to right clockwise

Loctite superglue (seems to be a good and secure container)
CRKT M-16z
Streamlight NF-2
Mini tripod
Creative Zen Micro MP3
Garmin Etrex Legend GPS
Radio Shack Pro-96 Scanner
Checkbook/wallet combo
Blackberry 7520
Sony in ear headphones
Cross Pen
HP RX-3115 PDA
Black and Decker Hex Bits (used with an adapter with the Multitool)
512 Meg Sandisk Flash Drive
Casio EX-z50 Digicam

Yes all this fits in a Thermite here's a pic of it loaded





I also usually carry around an old Jansport backpapck (Which has resulted my greatest efforts to wear it out so I can get a new Maxpedition pack  ) which ahs notebooks, various drawing and writing instruments, and my Pentax DSLR in it.


----------



## Dawg

I just started carrying the Arc a few weeks ago. Before that it was an Inova X1 for a year and before that a Photon on the key chain.


----------



## coucoujojo

My EDC in my pocket:
Just this! it's enough:grouphug:





No gun, no knife, just love!


----------



## heathah

coucoujojo said:


> My EDC in my pocket:
> Just this! it's enough:grouphug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No gun, no knife, just love!



LOL, are you French?


----------



## coucoujojo

heathah said:


> LOL, are you French?



Living in Paris


----------



## Chris201W

My updated EDC:

*Surefire G2 w/P60* (belt)
*Fenix L1P* (belt)
*Arc-AAA-P* (clipped to split ring hanging from belt)
*Photon Freedom Micro* (neck lanyard)
*Wallet* (left front)
*Parker Jotter* (clipped to left front)
*Sharpie* (clipped to left front)
*Chapstick *(left front)
*$1.25 in quarters* (coin pocket)
*Keys *(clipped to split ring hanging from belt)
*Leatherman Squirt P4 *(clipped to slit ring hanging from belt)
*Benchmade Mini-Griptilian* (clipped to right front)
*Cell Phone* (right front)

When I have my bag, it has this stuff:

*Minimag w/Opalec Newbeam* (have yet to replace it, but will soon)
*Gerber Infinity Ultra*
*4 AA Lithiums* (for Gerber IU and Fenix)
*4 AA Alkalines* (for Minimag)
*32 oz Nalgene
3 Granola Bars
Mints
256 MB flash drive
Pens/pencils *(primary writing implements for school, the pen in my pocket is for quick stuff where I don't have time to dig a pen out of my bag)


----------



## mrwilmoth

nightwatch, I would hate to loose your bag!


----------



## zulu45

*I finally managed to get a picture...*

*




*

*First, I carry the Dorcy Super 1 Watt Luxeon. I'm obsessed with this little light. I use this as my primary thrower. My cell phone is (currently) a Motorola v220. Granted, it's older, but it works great. Then there's the Inova X5T, which is my choice for flood and/or runtime. There's also my Surefire 6P, which is for emergancy high volumes of light. My watch is a Seiko SLL086. My keyring is self-explanitory. The remote is only carried on that keyring when I'm driving my car, a 2000 Oldsmobile Alero. The MP3 player is a Creative 6gb Zen Micro. I carry this, but it stays in my car, unless I'm home, or at college. My wallet is just some leather wallet I got from Sears. And finally, the newest addition to my EDC, is my new Leatherman Wave.*


----------



## 270winchester

coucoujojo said:


> Living in Paris



I thought the frogs(euros in general) don't use rubber?

AS for me I just have a bunch of small lights(L4, PD, a Q3 with UX1J DD), wallet, Leatherman Juice Pro, a a few spare 123s. I would carry one of my folders but the UCPD has threatened to arrest me and send to the DA even though the law does permit it.

I'm getting pretty sick of California LEOs that like to over-enforce laws and sheeple that are all to happy to give up their rights for the perception of peace by voting for these restrictive laws. My grandparents' generation saw none of these laws and their times to be very civil times. My grandfather balked when I told him that in Berkeley a knife is illegal for carrying may his soul rest in peace. It was one of the few times he was annoyed in his life. THen again he also balked at the concealed carrying laws. Seems like in the old days cops were busy catching criminals, not busy busting law biding citizens.


----------



## Joshua74

270winchester said:


> I thought the frogs(euros in general) don't use rubber?


You're wrong, we use it a lot 

My EDC:
- Surefire 6P
- Leatherman Juice Pro


----------



## dirtie

hi all. what is a glow ring and where can i buy one.


----------



## simbad

dirtie, here is the link: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/68028


----------



## dirtie

where oh where can i buy a glowring here in the good ol USA.  email me so i can rush out and buy a few  

bill


----------



## Scythe_rr

Phone
Wallet 
Ipod w/USB cable
pen
0.7mm pencil
0.3mm pencil
nuwai 1w luxeon
keys
comb

I wish i could carry my victorinox, but locking blades are illegal in public places over here.


----------



## KDOG3

Updated in post 321...


----------



## leukos

Here's my usual EDC minus the BM 710, I only carry that when I'm in the States.


----------



## Illum

My most recent EDC...

Sharpie ultrafine
Sandisk Cruzer Micro 1GB
Wallet
Huskey box cutter with replaceable blade
Tasco 12x25 binoculars
Pack of spare AAs in Sony walkman Battery case
Pack of spare 123A [Suregire] in a stamp collector's ziplock bag
Samsung cell
SL Jr Luxeon [Stock / unmodified]
Inova XO [stock / unmodified]

not shown:
SL PP 4AA Lux
Canon SD100 digital camera [you wonder where that would be lol]
Spare camera Battery
Various bic pens and highlighters
Small eyeglass screwdriver set [my weapon of choice]
Fossil Pocketwatch


----------



## garbman

Including the others that ive posted earlier from now on i carry also my new king... A FIRE~FLY III.

Great EDC light. It has replaced my ARC AAA-P


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

Wow, some of you guys carry ALOT of stuff!!!!! How do you fit that stuff in your pockets without them bulging out like you are carrying a bowling ball? :lolsign: 

Anyways, I try to be conservative, so this is what I carry daily. 

Key Chain with keys, ARC AAAP, Glowring, ultra thin Whistle (from Ledcandle)
Cell Phone and Pager
Fenix L1P and when my FF3 comes I'll be carrying that instead. 

I am starting to think I should carry a knife (especially when in big cities) just for a little added comfort. Which do you guys suggest? I have read good things about the Spyderco Native, and they currently have that at my local Walmart for $40. Would that be a good choice?


----------



## Illum

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Wow, some of you guys carry ALOT of stuff!!!!! How do you fit that stuff in your pockets without them bulging out like you are carrying a bowling ball? :lolsign:




Actually...the "grandpa pants" have pockets deep enough to hold all this in, if not, ones with long lanyards usually goes on the neck... [1AA. 2AA lights, pendrives, binoculars, etc], everything that is too small to be in the pocket goes on the keychain

the bulging would mean either too much stuff or your not organizing them correctly between the pockets....

Beside the ladies, the bulging just seems......well :lolsign:


----------



## parnass

adirondackdestroyer said:


> ....I have read good things about the Spyderco Native, and they currently have that at my local Walmart for $40. Would that be a good choice?



Yes, it's a lot of knife for the money and it is made in USA. Lately, I have been rotating among a Spyderco Native, an old serrated Spyderco Delica, and a Victorinox One Handed Trekker as EDCs.


----------



## Solstice

If you are new to carrying a knife, I'd go with a thin/light one that won't burden your pockets too much. My current EDC knife (besides the tiny manager II on my keychain) is a Benchmade 530. It is a great knife- you get a 3.25 in. blade in a super light package (it only weighs 1.8 oz!). I like the fact that it is very flat- it can ride right beside my wallet and I never notice it. The synthetic handle is a plus for me as well since I can let it live in the same pocket as a flashlight and not worry about scratching the finish of either.

Other good EDC knife options that are thin/small: Kershaw Leek or Chive. Spyderco Cricket with SS handle- so thin you can put it IN your wallet, although that sort of ruins the purpose of easy one hand opening.

As far as daily EDC is concerned, I'm afraid that I couldn't be comfortable carrying half the stuff as some of you guys . My "barest bones" EDC consists of merely my wallet and a keychain with only an Arc AAA and a Manager II SAK on it. 

You read that right... Gasp! only 1 light! Usually though, I'll have a Fenix/Jet-I/Dorcy Super I Watt for throw at night, and the afformentioned Benchmade or whatever other toy is the flavor of the month .


----------



## G-force

*Currently, some combination of what's below. The only 2 things I carry all the time are the keychain setup and the cell phone.*

** My ultimate (after much trial and error) keychain setup to keep the bulk/bulge down while still having all the features I regularly use and/or want to have available: Arc AAA Premium, Photon Freedom, Swiss Tech Utilikey, Victorinox Signature.*
















** Nokia 6102 (nice combination of features: voice recorder, camera - still and video clip, FM radio)*





** ACR Whistle (very flat, fits in pocket very well; also very loud!) on a short lanyard (not the one in the picture)*





**Super Pak-Lite with glow cap (the perfect around the house light)*
*http://www.9voltlight.com/*





** Gerber LST II (not too expensive, very thin, fits in pocket very well)*





** Pepper Spray*





** Some combination of these type clips to use with some of the above items*


----------



## mrwilmoth

bump


----------



## CLHC

Some changes to my EDC regimen.

3[M]ini.Mag
eternaLight.3M.EM
Orb.Raw.NS
Photon.Freedom
Leatherman Charge XTi
Victorinox Swiss Army Knife One-Hand Trekker
Victorinox Swiss Army Knife Classic SD Silver Alox
BM635-BK Skirmish
Pilot mini G2

That's all—For now. . .


----------



## ratbert42

Wallet: Victorinox Swisscard Lite, Spyderco Spydercard. The Spyderco is a little heavy, but not bad at all. I just leave a few lesser-used cards in my Daytimer. 

Keychain: Arc AAA-P, Leatherman Micra. I want to replace the Micra with a Victorinox Manager II. I really should add a whistle then.

Treo 650 in my pocket or in it's pocket on my Daytimer. Spyderco Delica in my pocket or clipped somewhere out of sight.

Daytimer knock-off: Main compartment: Inova X1, Mini Sharpie, 4-in-1 pen/pencil/stylus, bible, checks, cash, index cards, lesser-used cards, stamps. Second compartment: nitrile gloves, ibuprofin, immodium a-d, Claritan readytabs, bandaids, wipes, cough drops, tweezers, AA and AAA batteries, mini Bic lighter, whistle, chapstick, SD cards, USB SD card reader, 12 feet of utility cord. I've been meaning to add waxed floss, gaffer tape, and a couple feet of wire.

Most of the time I also have my laptop bag with me. Among other things, my Brinkmann Maxfire LX and Benchmade AFCK normally reside there. If I go anywhere questionable, I just drop those into my pockets.

And yet another layer. In my car, a lunch cooler holds 50' of paracord, EMT shears, Pelican Stealthlite, nitrile gloves, trauma dressings, CPR face shield, old cell phone, ham radio handheld, and spare batteries. The cooler could just as easily be carried almost anywhere. My "crash bag" is an old duffle bag in the back and has leather gloves, EMT shears, pry bar, trauma dressings and gloves, fire extinguisher, and a bottle of water.

That's my EDC. Not all in my pockets, but often on me or within reach. Except for my keychain and maybe a peek inside my laptop bag, it's pretty stealthy.

The daytimer knock-off makes for pretty good stealth carry of some auxilary items. I've carried a Daytimer (or the shell) for 10+ years and it rarely gets a second look from anyone. More importantly, I've never had anyone walk up to my desk and open it to see what's inside. People are always opening CD cases to see what's inside. I can't imagine what I'd go through if I wore a Maxpedition Fatboy to the office. A lunch cooler would make an almost invisible EDC option around the office. You just wouldn't want to take it to meetings or out to lunch like I do with my Daytimer.


----------



## bubbacatfish

I had to Google Image Search "Daytimer" to see what you were talking about, I suppose I know that as a "File-o-fax" or "Day Planner". Whatever you want to call them using one as a platform to EDC your gear is a very cool idea IMO. One of the Google results shows a Kel-Tec, knife & flashlight holster the owner had built in, again very cool. I'm sure you're right about it being very low-key, a couple of my coworkers carry day-planner-type-thingies and leave them laying around all over the place & no one ever bothers to pick one up or look inside. Thanks for the idea ratbert!!


----------



## Chris201W

Here's a pic of my updated EDC:







Lights:
-Surefire A2 (HA nat-WH)
-Fenix L1P (2-stage mod)
-Arc AAA-P
-Photon Freedom

Tools:
-Benchmade Mini-Griptilian
-Leatherman Squirt P4

Other:
-Chapstick
-Sharpie
-Parker Jotter
-Wallet
-Cell Phone
-Keys
-Flashdrive (256 MB)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

In my pockets only (as opposed to what's on my belt or in my truck)...

Left front pants: Schrade small lock back, a Chapstik and some coinage.
Right front: One of 4 "tactical" knives clipped at the back
Right rear: One wallet, nylon with many worthless credit cards and meager cash
left rear: Hankie (every gentleman should have one)

Left shirt pocket: Two ended Sharpie, extendable magnet and one of dozens of pens
Right: reciepts, notes etc. all in front of a plastic business card holder

On my belt (yes I know I said no above) A minim*g with Lambda LUXIII and Kroll in standard holster (lasts about 6 months each), behind a Nokia cell (older non-flip no camera) on my right side. Stainless belt clip with keys and truck remote hangs in front right location.

I want to get a small digital camera (or a cell with one) pretty soon, but for now don't carry one at all.

I carry many backup pens and lights in my truck.


----------



## 700club

6 Watt from Dae
Spyderco Native
Treo 600
G23


----------



## WNG

WTF? You carry low mortgage rates in your pockets??

Hey, can we ban this unenlightened baffoon?


----------



## [email protected] Messenger

i'm sick and tired of these type of people mucking up cpf, he should be banned on the spot :thumbsdow


----------



## bubbacatfish

I suppose suggesting a denial of service attack on this A-hole would be in poor taste? (JK)


----------



## clipse

SpecOps T.H.E. wallet 
Bic Lighter 
Leatherman SuperTool 200 
Gerber Ridge Knife 
Nokia phone (replacing soon) 
Streamlight TL-2 LED (2nd gen) 
Ruger SP-101 
Fenix L1T 
CRKT M16-13Z 
Keychaing with Traser GloRing, Amilite Neo T3, Victorinox small SAK, Leatherman Micra, and small keychain light 
my little pen I just got at Office Depot 
Keys 
Citizen Nighthawk in stainless


----------



## warpdrive

This is a crosspost but directly applicable to this thread

I started carrying a small messenger bag which sort of looks like a travel bag

Here is what I EDC (usually to work, and around town) in the bag. I feel a lot better stuff it into the bag than having all this stuff clogging up my pockets (and falling out)

iPod Nano 
Etymotic Research ER4S in-ear monitors or Sony EX90 earbuds
Headroom Total Bithead headphone amplifier if carrying ER4S 
Spyderco Viele II folding knife
Victorinox Mini-Champ
Surefire L4 Lumamax flashlight
Motorola V3 Razor GSM
Sony Ericsson HBH610 Bluetooth headset
Oakley Why 8.0 sunglasses
Sony T9 digital camera (not shown)
Wetnaps hand wipe packets (not shown)
Waterman ballpoint (not shown)
On the Mercedes keychain (even though I don't own a Mercedes, I just like the design of the keychain) I also have:
Photon Freedom




Without the bag, I carry:

wallet, keys, Victorinox MiniChamp
phone, either the Surefire L4 (if wearing coat) or Surefire E1L
and possible the Spyderco Viele II knife.


----------



## Overclocker

Not shown:
wallet
sunglasses

EDC digicam: Casio Exilim S600






Luxeon mobile phone flashlight attachment:


----------



## cobra-ak

E2L at work, A2 at home and my E2D when I CCW


----------



## mossyoak

my current EDC
-timex chronograph
-breast cancer awareness bracelet
-badger cinnamon bay balm (good for anything)
-creative nano plus 1gb 
-nogent stainless nail clippers
-leatherman juice XE6
LG camera phone (complete with pics of the girl) 
-jimi wallet night vision green
-arc premium (old style) with stainless clip and lanyard with red, white, and blue beads
-lamy safari fountain pen 
-oakley fives's
-dorcy super 1 watt 1x cr123
-surefire e2e 
-kershaw scallion w/o clip w/ 38inches of 550 paracord tied up with dissolving knots

not in picture
-mammut ketok goretex paclite hardshell
-32oz nalgene narrow mouth
-spare 123's and AAA's
-mech. pencil
-copy of the bible
-copy of common sense by thomas paine
-steri strips
-neosporin
-sterile eye drops
-hp laptop 
-all in messenger bag


----------



## MG_Saldivar

Here's my EDC:

http://www.saldivaronline.com/edc.htm


I keep trying to talk myself in to carrying all this stuff in a 'murse' but I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## carrot

*Post pictures of your EDC gear!*

I know we haven't had a thread like this in awhile, probably because everyone's been talking about the same on EDCForums, but there are also many CPFers who have not migrated to EDCF. Soo... post pictures of your EDC! Please make sure to note what you carry on your person and what you carry in your bag!

On my person:




Clockwise order: Photon Freedom Micro (to be replaced with a Photon II), Leatherman Micra, Fox 40 Howler emergency whistle, LG VX6100 cellular phone, Surefire E1L Outdoorsman + 1x123, Gerber Multi-Pliers Compact Sport 400, Surefire A2 Aviator + 2x123, Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk, leather wallet with Fisher Space Bullet pen.


----------



## iNDiGLo

*Re: Post pictures of your EDC gear!*

My EDC items:
- Sunglasses
- Surefire L4
- Traser H3 Tritium Watch
- Blackberry 7290
- Keychain with newly transplanted green LED in keychain light
- Uncle Bills Sliver Gripper tweezer on keychain
- Zebra extendable ink pen
- Leatherman Squirt S4
- Benchmade Mini-Grip in 154cm steel
- Wallet
- ARC-P AAA
- EDC HDS 60XRGT
- Fenix L1P head with CR2 Body (3 trit vials in green)
- 1 CR2 battery
- Self Made Yellow Paracord bracelet (LIVESTRONG)


----------



## mossyoak

*Re: Post pictures of your EDC gear!*

you guys are aware that there is a thread just like this in the tools,knives, and electronics section of CPF?


----------



## carrot

*Re: Post pictures of your EDC gear!*



mossyoak said:


> you guys are aware that there is a thread just like this in the tools,knives, and electronics section of CPF?


It's old. People's carry gear change all the time.


----------



## WildChild

*Re: Post pictures of your EDC gear!*





This is mine!


----------



## clipse

*Re: Post pictures of your EDC gear!*


----------



## K Williams

*Re: Tritium Glowring?*

Where can I purchase one of those tritium glow rings? Thanks.


----------



## zulu45

*Re: Post pictures of your EDC gear!*

*Here's my EDC, including my newest addition, that Buck TacLite. *
*1. Keys to my 2000 Oldsmobile Alero w/ pain killers.*
*2. House/Gun box keys.*
*3. Seiko SLL086*
*4. Case Russlock*
*5. Spyderco Native PlainEdge Black FRN*
*6. Buck TacLite 885*
*7. Leatherman Wave*
*8. Motorola SLVR L7*
*9. Wallet*
*10. Fenix P1*
*11. Fenix L2P*
*12. Underwear (Thankfully, not shown...)*





​


----------



## Per Arne

Here:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=112635&page=1&pp=30

PA


----------



## mrwilmoth

lets see some more pictures!


----------



## clipse

*Re: Tritium Glowring?*



K Williams said:


> Where can I purchase one of those tritium glow rings? Thanks.



I got them from a CPF member here a couple years ago. I don't remember who it was. You can also check ebay. I think the same guy had them listed on there.

clipse


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post pictures of your EDC gear!*



zulu45 said:


> *Here's my EDC, including my newest addition, that Buck TacLite. *
> *1. Keys to my 2000 Oldsmobile Alero w/ pain killers.*
> *2. House/Gun box keys.*
> *3. Seiko SLL086*
> *4. Case Russlock*
> *5. Spyderco Native PlainEdge Black FRN*
> *6. Buck TacLite 885*
> *7. Leatherman Wave*
> *8. Motorola SLVR L7*
> *9. Wallet*
> *10. Fenix P1*
> *11. Fenix L2P*
> *12. Underwear (Thankfully, not shown...)*



You EDC underwear?
....

I thought I was extreme when I EDC an extra T-shirt and wear my running shorts under my grandpa pants...


----------



## Pirow




----------



## oregonshooter




----------



## Dirty Bob

Jim,

Very classy setup! I love Alessi leather. Can you tell us more about the Brock? That's a knife and maker I'm not familiar with, but it looks great.

Thanks,
Dirty Bob


----------



## oregonshooter

Bob,
Ken Brock is a SWAT cop who makes them on the side. He has some very nice designs and his work is flawless from my sample. He was very good about keeping me up to date on the knifes status and was pretty fast even though he does them in batches. I think it was less than 4 months from order to having it in hand.

http://www.brockblades.com/

The Alessi is only a week old for me, but is already the best OWB I've ever used. His design angles the gun into you but does not rub the love handles.  Full grip exposure, perfect angle for 1630 positioning, and a tight but easy draw. I always thought the hype he get's was just that, but you can't appreciate the subtle detail in his work until you wear one of his rigs.

That Ritter/Gripper is the best EDC util I've seen also.
http://www.aeromedix.com/index.php?_siteid=aeromedix&action=sku&sku=bmrskmini

The only thing I see changing in the future would be different light holder. The Galco has come unsnapped twice in a week now so it's not being used anymore. I'll probably but a end bezel on the light and carry in front pocket again.


----------



## Solstice

Its been about time I figure out how to post pictures and give it a shot in this thread. I'm not sure how to get the pic to post in the thread directly. I hope this isn't hotlinking. Please advise if I'm doing something wrong:

http://img319.imageshack.us/img319/4486/austinxt3.jpg

What you see here is my general about town casual EDC, carried in cargo pants. From the upper left and around clockwise:

Sony Ericsson phone (kind of crappy, looking forward to upgrade)

Keychain with house and car key, Victorinox Signature II (with PEN!), Arc AAA-P v4, and a Titanium keytool bottleopener/screwdriver

Duluth Trading Co. "Frogman" small neoprene pouch containing JetBeam Jet-1, disposable lighter, and a Spyderco Salt-1 Plain Edge

Cheapo leather wallet from walmart (5 bucks, but it's held up pretty darn well)- inside among the usual cash and cards, is a pack of Certs powerfull mints

Case Logic small camera case containing my 4gig Sandisk MP3 player/radio, foldable Sony headphones, and some spare AAAs.

This EDC changes from time to time, but this has been working for me when I don't have a bag with me. It looks like a lot, but the 2 pouches stow easily and unnoticably in my cargo pockets while the phone rides with my keys in the left front, the wallet in the right front.


----------



## oregonshooter

Sol,
Put your URL inside the



tags to make it display inline.
[ img ]http://img319.imageshack.us/img319/4486/austinxt3.jpg[ /img ]


----------



## chrisse242

Just the things I found in my pocket today. Most of them are with me every day, some only on most days.

Chrisse


----------



## bamabright

This is what you will find on me everyday! (only one of the 2 lights though)...and my little girl (part of the day!)


----------



## tiktok 22

Hi Bama,

I think your little girl is the best EDC yet!!!!


----------



## Solstice

Thanks for the tip, oregonshooter.


----------



## jggonzalez

I usually carry a fisher space pen, an Inova X5, a Spyderco Dragonfly, and an Atwood Keyton.


----------



## xdanx

This is what I've been carrying lately:


----------



## Chucula

hot diggity it must take some of you 10 minutes to load up. I edc the following:
Keys
Spyderco Ladybug
Atwood prybaby
arc aaa
photon 3 red
pqi flash memory
wallet
cellphone--razr v3
and perhaps a laptop--dell latitude x1


----------



## Pumaman

Current favorites


----------



## Dirty Bob

Pumaman:
Nice pic! What Kershaw is that? I didn't realize that they made any in S30V.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Pwallwin

What wallet is this???
Looks cool...

Also, when you guys carry keychains similar to this one, how are your edcs attached?

I use split rings but it takes time and effort to disconnect them from the keychain if I want something separated from it. Any solutions??

Paul


----------



## Blazer

Pwallwin said:


> I use split rings but it takes time and effort to disconnect them from the keychain if I want something separated from it. Any solutions??



Yeah using the split rings is a PITA. Particularly when you want to warm up the car outside and be able to lock the door on your way out.
I use something like this...





The smaller rings are detachable and so you've got a "modular" keychain that you can customize every time you leave the house to only carry those keys you need with you, or carry them all but be able to use one in the car, detach the others, leave them in the car, use them while the car is still running, loan them to your spouse, etc.


----------



## Pwallwin

Exactly!!

The only problem I can see with the metal keyring is the weight, although I guess it's perfect for what I want. I've got a LM Squirt, a Gerber Task Light and a big car key goin on there. What you think of the twistys??

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Pumaman

Dirty Bob said:


> Pumaman:
> Nice pic! What Kershaw is that? I didn't realize that they made any in S30V.
> 
> Regards,
> Dirty Bob


 
Hey Bob, its the G-10 Leek, which is slightly more bad-*** than my Avalanche, which is also G-10, S30V, but without index open. I love the weight of the avalanche but the size+index open makes the leek my edc. I also live close to Smoky Mountain Knife Works. I spent about 3 hours looking at many USEFUL knives and fell in love with these two. The G-10 leek is also the EDC of several employees at the knife works. Seems like a pretty good endorsement to me.


----------



## Pumaman

sorry


----------



## [digidude]

My EDC:


----------



## diggdug13

Here's what I had in my pockets today.






- McGizmo Modified L1 head on E1e body with flattop two stage tail
- Maxlite Super S bin AA Light by ArcMania
- Microfiber glasses cleaning cloth
- super thin leather wallet
- Nokia N70 phone
- BokerTree 2030 Ceramic blade/Titanium handle ultra thin folder
- chapstick
- keys
- Kydex AAA neck sheath made by trivergate (highly recommended)
- * Chimo modified Micro Flupic modified AAA (round 1)

*waiting to be replaced with round 2 version (it's in the mail)

Doug


----------



## Illum

diggdug13 said:


> Here's what I had in my pockets today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - McGizmo Modified L1 head on E1e body with flattop two stage tail
> - Maxlite Super S bin AA Light by ArcMania
> - Microfiber glasses cleaning cloth
> - super thin leather wallet
> - Nokia N70 phone
> - BokerTree 2030 Ceramic blade/Titanium handle ultra thin folder
> - chapstick
> - keys
> - Kydex AAA neck sheath made by trivergata (highly recommended)
> - * Chimo modified Micro Flupic modified AAA (round 1)
> 
> *waiting to be replaced with round 2 version (it's in the mail)
> 
> Doug



Iz phat green thang a tritium capsule?


----------



## diggdug13

yep! that way my blind A$$ can find my keys at night 

Doug


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

Pirow said:


>


 

Hey Pirow, is that a Spyderco UK pen knife - if so, how do you find the 'locking' mechanism (well, lack of locking mechanism really), is it nice and sturdy/solid?



I'm looking at one of them to compliment my SAK Soldier for EDC purposes.





Cheers - CFU


----------



## Blazer

Pwallwin said:


> Exactly!!
> 
> The only problem I can see with the metal keyring is the weight, although I guess it's perfect for what I want. I've got a LM Squirt, a Gerber Task Light and a big car key goin on there. What you think of the twistys??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


 Sorry, what do you mean by "twistys"?

If you mean the three rings on the bottom as in the picture I posted, they're great, allow the keys (or whatever) to naturally align, and they're small and unobtrusive. Very flexible key system.


----------



## Spike

Casual Flashlight User said:


> Hey Pirow, is that a Spyderco UK pen knife - if so, how do you find the 'locking' mechanism (well, lack of locking mechanism really), is it nice and sturdy/solid?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at one of them to compliment my SAK Soldier for EDC purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers - CFU



The Spyderco UK is excellent, the blade is held very firmly in place. One of the best folding knives I've owned and without the worry of breaking a rather insane UK law.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

> The Spyderco UK is excellent, the blade is held very firmly in place. One of the best folding knives I've owned and without the worry of breaking a rather insane UK law.


 

Cheers for the info Spike...and you are right about our knife laws mate, bloody stupid, one wonders when the law makers will finally grasp that criminals tend to ignore the rules about knives, guns and the law in general...hence their criminal status!





Looks like I'll be picking one of those spyderco's up soon!







CFU


----------



## Ousanas

here's the basics... but I forgot my watch (currently a casio wave ceptor, my citizen TI eco drive is out for repair)...


----------



## Jerb

I'm curious, recently I've seen my EDC rig expand tons:
I went from simply a set of keys and a wallet to:
a Fenix L2P, Cell phone, Cannon SD450, Pen, Kershaw leek, keys, ipod/ Etymotic ER4-P's (for you audiophiles) and a multi-tool.

I’m curious how you all carry these items? I usually wear corduroys but they have two very shallow pockets, enough room for the wallet and a knife. My Dockers khaki's have bucket pockets and deeper pockets but things get heavy. I've resorted to carrying a man bag which is working ok for me but it may not work for others. For me the Chrome Metropolis sling bag is the sweet spot but I can see it being too big for most.

So what do you flashohalics use to carry all this stuff?


----------



## Pwallwin

Blazer said:


> Sorry, what do you mean by "twistys"?
> 
> If you mean the three rings on the bottom as in the picture I posted, they're great, allow the keys (or whatever) to naturally align, and they're small and unobtrusive. Very flexible key system.


 
I was wondering why there had been no recent replies in this thread for a while. I kept in in favorites and never saw page 10, just expected them on page 9! :duh2: 

Sorry Blazer, I mean these things: 






I've seen them in CPF before, I think I'd prefer these to a heavy 'modular' keychain like in your previous pic. Any thoughts?


----------



## Pwallwin




----------



## Pwallwin

Sony Ericsson K750i, 
Titanium Bracelet-with name engraved inside
Surefire E2d
Fauxton on Surefire lanyard
Leatherman Squirt P4
Storm watch

Keychain:
Gerber Sonic Task Light
Keys
ACU Paracord Key fob (Made by Jumpmaster



)
ACU Paracord Bracelet (Made by Jumpmaster)
Spec Ops JR ACU Wallet






Paul


----------



## Pwallwin

How do I get a pic up? I tried to copy and paste...??


----------



## xdanx

You need to upload the picture to a image hosting site like Image Shack or Photo Bucket


----------



## Pwallwin

Thanks Xdanx. Edited above


----------



## depusm12

My EDC has changed. I have a Geber Air Ranger folding pocket knife. Brinkman Maxfire LX w BUG 3w led module in my Maxpedition Fatboy, my Aleph 1 w Vital-Gear FB2 body in my right front pocket. Samsung A840 phone in my Fatboy, On my keys Fox 40 mini whistle, ASP Key Defender OC Spray car key, house key, mailbox key, locker key for work. Small first aid kit in Fatboy, SC1 w spare Cr123 batteries. SF 6P w Cabela's Mini Turbo head, Gerber Covert Knife, Minox 8x11 Model BL camera in leather case.


----------



## cyberspyder

here:






-motorola ROKR
-el cheapo knife
-SAK tourist
-Inova X1
-keys
-survival kit
*NO GUNS IN CANADA*






-tin foil
-duct tape
-pulsar knockoff
-no.22 scapel blade (has a belly unlike other blades, small, yet useful)
-pencil and paper
-fresnel lens
-waterproof matches
-OXO
-sewing kit
-pills
-P 38 can opener (amazingly useful)
-wire
-straw for drinking from puddles
-safety pins
-nylon threa
-fishing kit (hooks, line and sinkers)
-money

carried this since my boy scout days, never know if you'll need it "Be Prepared" 

Brendan


----------



## robertrock

This is the minimum that I carry daily:

Arc-AAA
Modded Leatherman Micra
Folding scissors
2GB USB drive
Telescoping space pen
HDC B42XR
REI whistle
Photon light
Keys, Wallet, checkbook
Blackberry 8700
Spyderco Dragonfly or Native




robert


----------



## mrwilmoth

lets see some more pictures!


----------



## staghater




----------



## redskins38

I know this is a stuped question but im not very educated yet. What does EDC stand for? i know what it is but i was just wondering what it stood for.


----------



## blgoode

every day carry


----------



## redskins38

that makes sense thanks


----------



## Gatsby

I appear to be a minimalist around here. I'll try to take a picture later, but:

* Treo 650 in a Rhinoskin aluminum case

* Coach card case with credit cards, license

* Small silver money clip with a few bucks (I don't like having a lot of cash on hand)

* HDS EDC B42XRGT

* Leather card case with work security pass (I don't like having my name and where I work hanging on my belt for all to see) that stays at home on non work days.

* Kershaw Chive (that's today, some days it is a carbon fiber CRKT M-16)

I carry a briefcase every day so some things I might otherwise have on me reside in my briefcase. Car keys are attached to an inside pocket with a carabiner. I usually have my Streamlight Strion in there. A Swiss Army soldier and a Leatherman C4 Juice also are in pockets, and a 1 gig USB drive.


----------



## NaturalMystic

Here's my pocket EDC....My Maxpedition Keyper fits perfectly through the plastic loop at the top of my Fenix P1 holster so I loop it through and then pass my belt through the Keyper. Works great because it takes up less space on the belt by having the holster on top of the Keyper instead of beside it. 
I also currently EDC a pair of Oakley Square Wire 2 Spring Hinge shades. 
In my bag I EDC a Motorola HS850 Bluetooth headset, Civictor V1, Spyderco Dragonfly, Victorinox Midnite ManagerII, Leatherman Squirt P4, Palm Tungsten E, Apacer HandySteno 1Gb USB thumb drive, the Canon SD700is (used to take this picture), an extra battery and two 2Gb Sandisk Ultra II SD cards.


----------



## bubbacatfish

NaturalMystic said:


> Here's my pocket EDC....My Maxpedition Keyper fits perfectly through the plastic loop at the top of my Fenix P1 holster so I loop it through and then pass my belt through the Keyper. Works great because it takes up less space on the belt by having the holster on top of the Keyper instead of beside it.


 

I've wanted one of those Keypers for awhile now & your double use of it is a great idea! I have to get one, thanks neighbour!!


----------



## KDOG3

Is that Mini Griptilian a plain edge? I couldn't find one, I got the satin sheapsfoot instead.


----------



## NaturalMystic

"Hey" back at ya bubbacatfish! Where is the Hammer, Ontario? As for the Keyper and P1 combo, it works great for me because I was starting to get too much stuff on my belt. On my left hip I keep my cell phone and on my right hip/back pocket I have the Keyper/P1 so the keys fit in my back pocket, then beside that I have my SAK Cybertool41 in it's holster. When I'm walking with my Canon then I sometimes put that beside the SAK. I look like Batman with his utility belt and it starts to feel/look a little geeky! ALl I need now is a pocket protector.:laughing:



KDOG3 said:


> Is that Mini Griptilian a plain edge? I couldn't find one, I got the satin sheapsfoot instead.


Hey KDOG, it's the Mini Grip combo blade shown below. I got it from Steven at Tactical Supply at a great price with his 30% discount sale. 
Below that is a shot of some of my other blades, combo, plain and fully serrated. The stainless steel handled one at the top is about 23 years old. My uncle gave it to me years ago and I never used it.


----------



## bubbacatfish

NaturalMystic said:


> "Hey" back at ya bubbacatfish! Where is the Hammer, Ontario?


 
Hamilton, dude, Hamilton.


----------



## bubbacatfish

D'OH!! Double post...


----------



## TigerhawkT3

I posted a pic in another EDC thread, somewhere, but since 1) I can't find that thread and 2) my EDC has changed somewhat, I feel okay posting here.





1. Gladius
2. M10 (wide, low) in P1 holster
3. P1
4. SAK Classic
5. Swiss-Tech Utili-Key (a lifesaver!)
6. Master Cutlery Shane Sloan Delta Folder
7. Sony/Ericsson Z500a
8. Plastic bag (I have a puppy)
9. Auto Card Manager


----------



## zulu45

My new EDC.





1. Fenix P1
2. SanDisk 2.0gb Cruzer
3. Motorola SLVR L7
4. Mini MagLED 2AA
5. Keys with remote
6. Keys on lanyard (So I don't lock myself out. )
7. Seiko SLL086
8. Wallet
9. Leatherman Wave
10. Benchmade 707s Sequel
11. Buck TacLite 885
11. Blackwater Gear/Benchmade 4140 Noryl Folder


----------



## StuToffee

Heres my latest set-up.


----------



## Mad1

Here is mine.
Leatherman Squirt P4
SAK Scientist
Surefire L1 with spare battery and F04 beamshaper
Loose change Gerber sonic on car keys fauxton on other keys
Various keys
Errisson T39m (on charge  )
Atwood Knives Prybaby (comes in handy in the oddest of occasions)
And a wallet (not pictured)

Thats about it really, no guns for me. :laughing:


----------



## Gadget Guy

For pocket carry I am very boring. Left front pocket has keys and $$. Right front has my knife of the day, right now a Spyderco Ti Atr and also a pen. Right rear pocket is my wallet and notebook. Left rear pocket, nothing! I told you I was boring!


BTW, on my keys is the new Atwood Wedgie and it is awesome! I would highly recommend it...


----------



## Black Majik

Wow, some of you guys carry a lot of stuff... :laughing: 

Here's my usual EDC






- Kimber Series I Classic Royal 1911 in Milt Sparks #1 Heritage IWB holster
- Comptac mag carrier with spare mag
- Benchmade 942 SBT
- Benchmade 960 SLV
- Tag Heuer watch
- Surefire E2L
- Keys
- Cellphone
- Wallet



Days I want to go lighter






Everything the same except I carry a HK P2000


----------



## Gadget Guy

Nice setup! Where did you get the silver Le Hook that is on your keys? I have been looking for them for a long time.

Thanks,

GG


----------



## Morelite

What model Motorola phone is that? It looks like the RAZR but slightly different. 

I found out that it is a V3x




StuToffee said:


> Heres my latest set-up.


----------



## Black Majik

Gadget Guy said:


> Nice setup! Where did you get the silver Le Hook that is on your keys? I have been looking for them for a long time.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> GG


 
Thank you,

Honestly, I have no idea where to get the Le Hook attachments. I've had this since I was a kid, my dad used to use it. One day I found it in the keys drawer unused, so I started using it.

I'll ask him next time I see him where he got it, hopefully he'll remember.


----------



## Gadget Guy

Richard, That's what I was affraid of. I first bought mine in 1986 and they had several sizes. The company must be out of business, but Russell's for men still has the one that you have in black. It is nice, but i'm not sure if it's the same company or not? My brother still has the one I gave him 15 years ago. Don't lose that guy, it's a collectors item.


----------



## Concept

Gosh I'm so boring. Its usually keys, wallet, P1 and SOG Paratool.

Some of you guys must have alot of pockets or big pockets!


----------



## Black Majik

Gadget Guy said:


> Richard, That's what I was affraid of. I first bought mine in 1986 and they had several sizes. The company must be out of business, but Russell's for men still has the one that you have in black. It is nice, but i'm not sure if it's the same company or not? My brother still has the one I gave him 15 years ago. Don't lose that guy, it's a collectors item.


 
Yeah, we had a small and a large LeHook attachment, but I lost the small LeHook when I was a kid. That one never fit around the belt loop nicely anyways. I've had the large Lehook for over 10 years now. Its really durable, and I hope to keep it for a very long time. Banged up and dented, its got character! :laughing:


----------



## Per Arne

*Left pocket:*
- SureFire Milky L1 w/ F04 :rock: (diffuserlens removed), Delrin switch Guard and black paracord fasten to jeans belt loop...

*On Belt:*
- Leatherman Mini Tool in nylon pouch
- H-D Chrome 205HD Motor/Flag Zippo in nylon pouch
- SureFire E1-HA w/ F04 and McTC-HA tailstanding Clicky Switch

*Jacket:*
- Nokia Coca-Cola Red Collection 3330, still working...  
- First Aid Kit...
- Benchmade BM705-SBT or Spyderco Pride / Para-Military Plain Edge...
- SureFire E2-HA w/ F04 (diffuserlens removed) or G3 w/ F24...

*Car keys:*
- H-D Brass ID Tag Engraved
- Capsule Lighter
- Aunoc SS AAAA White LED in a small leather pouch
- Yellow ResQMe Tool (gift from work)
- House and Garage keys

*Work keys:*
- Anti-Shoc
- H-D ID Tag
- H-D Small Zippered Leather Coin Wallet
- Harrows Dart FixIt 
- Red Leatherman Squirt P4 in a small leather pouch
- Red Permanent Match (will be replaced with an butane lighter...)
- Black Fox Whistle
- Black Tweezers w/ Pin-Point Precision
- Widgy Pocket Pry Bar
- Cold Steel Super Edge, for now....
- Aleph-BK 123A body w/ SureFire ExE-BK Series Bezel, F04 and McTC-BK tailstanding Clicky Switch. 
still looking for the "perfect" knife to have on my key ring... :candle: 
(Spyderco Jester, Gerber LST or similar with a red handle...?)

- a Keyring Butane Lighter :candle: any recommendations?
Have now tryed the Z-Plus! and Tristar Adapters for the Zippo  
- What about the KGM Vector Pinnacle? Who ships to Europe?

Sorry, no picture as I don't have a digital camera...  

PA


----------



## NoFair

Per Arne said:


> [- still looking for the "perfect" knife to have on my key ring... :candle:



You need a Spyderco Jester 

Considering everything else you've got it is weightless


----------



## chaka

Per Arne, you 'r missing a pic of your edc...


----------



## Scott112

Left front: Keys & Change & SAK Classic
Right front: Knife of the day - BM707 or BM330 or SAK
Left rear: wallet

I EDC a Niteize "Hip Pock-It" pouch (usually carried inside a canvas breifcase) filled with the following:
Milky L1 & extra cell, Arc-P AAA, P1, SAK Mechanic, Carmex, Pen, pill case, kleenex, lighter, duct tape, compass (just in case), lanyard, etc.....


----------



## mrwilmoth

dont see to many people here packing! lets see some more pictures!


----------



## Dan_GSR

Benchmade 806
Omega Planet Ocean
Surefire A2


----------



## marxs

that is one sweet looking watch!




how i only wish that the GITD is tritium instead of normal GITD.


----------



## Handlobraesing




----------



## Sig229

I didn't want to feel left out iin this thread. Here's my bare minimum, cell phone not included.






Luminox Navy Divers watch With night trasers
Kershaw Assisted opener Ken Onion Series
SigSauer 229R DAK .40 Caliber With Night Sights
Spare magazine


----------



## KDOG3

StuToffee said:


> Heres my latest set-up.




Whats the background on the phones?


----------



## KDOG3

Heres' my _minimum_ setup. But I only carry ONE of the lights....I carry alot more in a Maxpedition Fatboy....







But this new KL1-R/Aleph 17500 cell body light is in the rotation now as well.


----------



## TCW 60

Per Arne said:


> *Right pocket:*
> H-D Black Zippered Leather Wallet with Black Paracord fasten to jeans belt loop
> - Atwood PryBaby S30V Pocket Tool
> - Atwood The Scout CPM3V (the neck chain edition...)
> - Atwood Tactical Whistle 303SS
> - Inka Titanium Pen w/ Blue Ink...
> - A.G. Russell Field Tweezers w/ Pin-Point Precision SS
> - CR2-Ion Red Aluminum White LED
> - Marbles Brass Pocket Compass
> - Laser/LED Light from Lighthound
> 
> *Left pocket:*
> SureFire E1E-BK w/ F04, Habana Quick-Detach string and Black Paracord
> fasten to jeans belt loop.
> 
> *Jacket:*
> - Nokia Coca-Cola Red Collection 3330, still working...
> - Black JimiWallet w/ Black paracord & Pewter Skull
> - Rite-in-the-Rain Cordura Zippered OD Notebook Cover 3"x5" w/
> Black Tombow Object XL Pen w/ Inka Refill, Fisher X750 and
> SS Aunoc AAAA White LED
> - H-D 12 (?) Function Officier SAK by Victorinox
> - Benchmade Axis Lock BM705-SBT 3" Blade
> - SureFire TW4 w/ F04 and OD paracord w/ Pewter Skull
> - SureFire E2D w/ EC-BK Adapter, F24 and P61 Lamp
> 
> *Car keys:*
> - H-D Brass ID Tag Engraved
> - Yellow ResQMe (gift from work)
> - Yellow Fox 40 Micro Whistle (Doug Ritter)
> - Black Photon Red LED w/ Clip and Magnet
> - House and Garage keys
> 
> *Work keys:*
> - Anti-Shoc
> - H-D ID Dog Tag
> - H-D Small Zippered Leather Coin Wallet
> - H-D Keyring Carbide Knife Sharpener
> - ARC AAA Red Aluminim White LED
> - Leatherman Squirt P4 Red
> - Survivalkeychain.com The Tweezers w/ Pin-Point Precision Black SS
> - Harrows Dart FixIt and Sharpener
> - Corona Extra Red Parrot Bottle Opener
> - still looking for the "perfect" knife to have on my key ring... :candle:
> (Spyderco Jester, Gerber LST or similar with red handle...?)
> 
> and I always have a small backpack with me that contains
> - my personal First Aid Kit w/ Fisher Neck Bullet Space Pen and a small SS Pillbox
> - Black Leather Pocket 6-Ring Zippered Day Planner
> - Spare Glasses
> - H-D Pocket Mirror
> - H-D Leather/Metal Pill Box
> - SureFire A2 w/ F04 (diffuserlens removed), Black paracord w/ Bronze Skull
> - Nalgene 24oz Water bottle in an R.M. Williams stubby holder
> 
> ... and for longer trips, Spec.-Ops OP-Order Logistics Pouch with spare 123A and AA Lithium batteries, lamps, SureFire L4 w/ F04, Peak Led AA Kilmanjaro HiPower, MiniMiniMaglite Red LED w/ F04, Leatherman Flair and one of the older TAD Gears Life Capsule in Silver aluminium.
> 
> hmmm... do I miss something...:thinking:
> 
> - a Keyring Butane Lighter :candle: any recommendations?
> 
> Sorry, no picture as I don't have a digital camera...
> 
> PA



Hello Arne,

you carry all these items every day with you?
Mine:

-Fenix P1 with spare batterie in kydex holster on belt
-right pocket: Spyderco delica, small purse
-left pocket: car-keys

-fifth pocket: house keys
- a Siemens C 75 cell phone wherever space is.
- Ti-Dogtag 
-Poljot-Buran chrono.

O.K. I live in a city.

Michael


----------



## Per Arne

Hi Michael,

Yes, everything listed is on person, or in my small backpack which I always have with me.

Always looking for the "perfect" EDC gear to replace or modify already listed gear  

PA


----------



## Coop

Time for a little update on my EDC...

Left front pocket:
- keychain (with keys, leatherman micra, peak matterhorn, large bison capsule with meds, big bad wolf, paracord lanyard thingie)

Right front pocket:
- Motorola Razr V3
- Emerson mini CQC-7B with wave and combo edge

Right rear pocket: 
- Wallet (now cheapie leather, but Spec-ops t.h.e. wallet is on its way)


My pillbox with timer has been replaced by the bison capsule and watch, PDA has moved to my TAD Gear fast pack. Leatherman Charge Ti, Ti-Nitrade coated Fisher bullet spacepen (this replaced my old Lamy Pico) & Fenix L1P still live on my belt. 
I'm still looking for a new lighter, as my old zippo evaporates fuel too quickly (I quit smoking over a year ago, so went from heavy use to occasional use)


----------



## KDOG3

Bump to update my EDC...


----------



## KDOG3

Bump for the thread. This really deserves a sticky!


----------



## xdanx

OK,







Work EDC,


----------



## vtunderground

Wallet, keys, Surefire L4 flashlight, Kershaw Vapor pocketknife, Kel-Tec P32 pistol in DeSantis pocket holster.


----------



## deranged_coder

Emptying my pockets, I find the following:






Not included in the photo:
* Cell phone, bluetooth headset
* Surefire K2 KROMA

Yeah, I normally wear cargo pants...


----------



## flash_bang

@deranged_coder: do you like the bdu pocket organizer? is it the spec ops one? will it fit a 4x6 RITR notebook?


----------



## deranged_coder

flash_bang said:


> @deranged_coder: do you like the bdu pocket organizer? is it the spec ops one? will it fit a 4x6 RITR notebook?



It's a Diplomat Pocket Organizer that I got from County Comm:

http://www.countycomm.com/POCKETORGANIZER.htm

Not sure; it may fit a 4" x 6" RITR notebook but it would most likely be really snug. The notebook that you see in that photo is a 3" x 5" RITR notebook.


----------



## flash_bang

this is mine, sorry for the ton of images :lolsign:


----------



## 22hornet

This is really all what a SUCCESSFUL man needs... :laughing:

The green and the red ARC are to get in the mood.
The 2 euro coin is to pay for the services.

Joris


----------



## flash_bang

@deranged_coder, okay, I think I'll get the Spec Ops dry cell bdu pocket organizer
thanks!


----------



## mrwilmoth

wow, I thought this was whats in your pockets, not what kind of boxers you have on. hehe


----------



## dulridge

Just emptied the work jacket. This is what came out of it. The pens are drug company freebies. Most of them advertising products of dubious usefulness, but what the reps are pushing this month. In practice, most of my notes are made on the larger phone (Sony Ericsson P990i) rather than on paper.






The memory card reader, cable and memory cards are not normally part of the kit. the ID card is normally worn inside the jacket. Not that anone notices, I put an expired student ID card from when i was 18 on the outside of the jacket for 3 months and nobody noticed. The pic on it dated from when I had hair, 28 years ago! The corporate logo on the ID is at least 3 reorganisations ago.

Nothing with a blade on it - bad idea where I work. There's an Orb Raw, three Fauxtons (only two in pic, gave one away today) and a Fenix E0 in there. The keys are Clockwise from top, car, home, and work. 

The black thing above the phones is the iPod's headphones. The other black thing is a case I modified to keep the Orb in - or if it is in my pockets, it will have spare batteries in it - primary AA for the pager, RCR2 and a CR2032 or two.

There was less in the jacket than I expected. Usually there is a lot of paper, several more lighters, at least one Bluetooth headset, at least one CD-R, tissues, more keys, and often an Ethernet cable tester. 

The phones have to get dumped in the desk if I'm in any of the secure areas - as does a lot of the rest of it. However, this hospital doesn't usually make me turn off the phones which is useful as the pager system is pretty useless. But both of them have cameras in them so are a no-no in certain areas.

In the bag I take to work, there will be assorted chargers, enough leads to connect just about anything to just about anything else, an ancient laptop, a multitool or two, a multimeter, various other tools and batteries. Plus a lot of paper. And usually several other lights.


----------



## rifleman

Sheesh I Did not think anyone still fastened up their boots the old fashioned way with a bow any more.


----------



## Energie

*My edc:*

Watch
Keyring with usb-knife and arc-p
Victorinox tool
Cell phone
Screwdriver with voltage tester
Pencil
SF e1e with Fenix P1 head inside
Spyderco knife


----------



## flash_bang

what way do you tie your boots?


----------



## dulridge

flash_bang said:


> what way do you tie your boots?



The usual. Except I last wore boots in 1986.


----------



## flash_bang

what do you mean the usual?


----------



## dulridge

The usual, as far as I am aware, involves tying laces. 

I remember being taught 40-odd years ago how to do this. Maybe "modern" curricula fail to do this, but tying one's own laces was a big accomplishment back then...


----------



## flash_bang

no comment


----------



## dulridge




----------



## TigerhawkT3

It's been a while since I posted to this thread.

I now have:
-Wallet (ACM)
-Inka
-P1
-SAK classic
-Utili-Key
-Whatever light catches my fancy (Scorpion LED, VB-16, etc.)
-M10i
-Cell phone
-Gladius/FM34
-Sog B61 EOD Powerlock
-Sog Trident
-"Delta folder" knife
-Plastic bag (for possible canine "business")

With any luck, the P1 and M10i will be replaced by the Lumapower D-Mini and the P1D-CE, respectively. If the new Cree Huntlight (FT-01XSE, or something) impresses me as much as I hope it does, I might add that.


----------



## whc

Here is a picture of what I could carry with me. 1 or 2 flashlights, a knife or 2, wallet, keys, pen, watch, a letherman, cellphone.


----------



## mrwilmoth

bump


----------



## mrwilmoth




----------



## ryball

Here's mine, minus my watch (Marathon G-SAR) and my new flashlight (lumpower m1)


----------



## Gordov2

Can some kind person define "EDC' to this newbie please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected] Messenger

Gordov2 said:


> Can some kind person define "EDC' to this newbie please? Thanks in advance!


 
Every
Day 
Carry


----------



## Gordov2

Thank You [email protected]!


----------



## Perfectionist

No, he's wrong ..... EDC = Ecstasy During Copulation .....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

rifleman said:


> Sheesh I Did not think anyone still fastened up their boots the old fashioned way with a bow any more.



 er, uh I do!

Mine hasn't changed much since I posted before, but I have settled on carrying one pen instead of a rotation of many. And I have added a Kershaw Vapor as my CRKT M16-03Z is getting rather dull and I don't have a way to sharpen it well. I have to get it off to a guy that does!

I rotate boots between an older pair of jungle boots and a new pair of waffle sole boots.

And a double knotted bow handles the chore!


----------



## ZeissOEM2

Walter Brend


----------



## TKC

*Today, I am EDCing a marron CR2 Ion, a Matt Cucchiara Mini Scrapper "Gecko" knife, and a Peter Atwood 2 inch Wedgie, wrapped in lime green paracord. This is my at home EDC.*


----------



## chaka

This is what i carry everyday... 





1. Work keys
2. Leatherman Sheath (Wave, Arc-P, Space Pen)
3. Bank token
4. Mini Sharpie
5. Wallet (Duct tape, neddle, band aids, SAK toothpick)
6. Titanium frame glasses
7. BM Mini Griptillian
8. Victorinox nail clipper
9. Arc - P flashlight
10. Citizen Titanium Eco-Drive
11. Fisher Space Pen
12. Mini Bic Lighter
13. Swisstech Utilikey
14. Sliver Gripper
15. ITW Nexus whistle and GID cord end
16. Car keyless remote with house keys
17. Leatherman Wave :-X

missing in picture:
+Wedding Ring - never comes off
+Cross around my neck
+USB Flashdrive
+SE k510i cell phone


----------



## [email protected] Messenger

Updated EDC, 

Keys
Cards
Playing cards
firesteel
Fenix L2D CE (soon to be with an L1D body, maybe in a week or two)
Leatherman Charge Ti
SOG Crosscut
Cell phone
hand sanitizer
pocket knife that came with subscription to Outdoor Canada
MP3 player + sony headphones
wallet
Gatco triseps
cheap compass that came with carabiner
glasses
Swiss Miliatary Watch (forgot which model, made by wenger)
AA batteries
Sandisk USB key
Kleenex (travel size)
And I think that's it for now


----------



## CLHC

Currently EDC'ing the following:

3[M]ini.Mag

SureFire.E1

SureFire.A2 (Greenie)

SureFire.Delta

Monteverde Mini (Bogus)


----------



## TigerhawkT3

EDC update:





All this is on my belt, starting from the belt buckle at the lower right, going counterclockwise:
-Fisher Bullet in custom nylon holster
-SS Inka
-L0D-CE w/ 10440
-Keys on Maxpedition Keyper
-Swiss-Tech Utilikey on 2nd Maxpedition Keyper
-SAK Classic with Utilikey
-L2D-CE w/ 2.5Ah NiMHs in a Nite-Ize Mini Lite-Lok with six layers of electrical tape for better fit
-FT-01XSE P4 w/ 18650 in a MUL
-ACM in a horizontal Maxpedition medium cell holster
-Rear clip of my Perry suspenders
-SOG B61 in a Maxpedition pouch
-Gladius+FM34 in a MUL
-Cell phone in a Maxpedition small cell holster
-Wrist strap (for hands-free Lite-Lok usage)
-Custom nylon holster (for the 2-way radios at work)
-Another L2D-CE, exact same setup as the other one
-Right front clip of my Perry suspenders, wider double-tooth rear clip style!
-Left front clip of my Perry suspenders, wider double-tooth rear clip style!

In my right front pocket:
-SOG Trident

In my right cargo pocket:
-Master Cutlery Shane Sloan Delta Folder

I would like to replace the pair of L2D-CEs with my L1D-CE, but the darn thing doesn't fit into a Lite-Lok.

I get comments about it all the time. I'm thinking of giving my EDC its own web page.



That way, I wouldn't have to give the grand tour so often - I'd just hand over a card with the URL.

Actually, my boss recently asked me if I could slowly reduce my belt-carry EDC, although he couldn't give any good reasons. It's gonna be tough...


----------



## bubbacatfish

What!!? No NVG, Grapple-Gun or Bat-a-rangs??


----------



## Handlobraesing

rugbymatt said:


> This is what I carry on an average day: Leatherman charge Ti,Strider Pt, Wallet, Money clip, Fenix L1Pand L2P. Treo 600 and the thing with the red tag is an elevator drop key.



I want the double knuckle Otis and G.A.L. keys.


----------



## Jorge Banner

> Actually, my boss recently asked me if I could slowly reduce my belt-carry EDC, although he couldn't give any good reasons. It's gonna be tough...



Political correctness? Some people might have complained that you are using an “assault belt”.  



I carry a lot on my belt, too. When I get to the office, I take it all off except the cell phone and then put it back on when it’s time to leave. When on the street, I always carry my full belt. Come to think of it, the only time I’m not carrying my full belt is either at home or at the office.


----------



## Monocrom

Damn, there are some nice pics on this thread. Wish I had a good digital camera.


----------



## StuToffee

Jorge Banner said:


> Political correctness? Some people might have complained that you are using an “assault belt”.


 
Wouldnt you think your boss would have better things to do!?
Honestly, what IS it with Bosses? My Area Manager does EVERYTHING he can to avoid covering my day off (Im a Store Manager with BRAND NEW staff so I cant leave em alone!) Hes got me working 12 days in a row between days off & the hypocritical *&%$""££ works 5 days a week & takes EVERY weekend off!!!


----------



## Monocrom

Sorry for the poor quality, took this with my cameraphone that I carry on my belt. 

The rest of what I EDC....

White Bandana (used as Handkercheif).
MetroCard
Napkins
Stainless Steel Parker Jotter B.P. pen
Company electronic I.D. card (carried on belt)
Genuine Ray skin wallet
Wet Ones travel wipes
Spare change
Individual packets of Sanitizer gel
Ernest Emerson Mini-Commander with Wave feature
Surefire L4
Chapstick
Certs mints
SAK Rambler
Memo pad
Keys with stainless belt loop. (Photon II attached to keyring)
Mini headphones for MP3 feature on my cellphone
Extra money carried in back pocket
Jumbo Bic black marker


----------



## Jorge Banner

*Shirt breast pocket*:

Pilot disposable red ink pen
Mont Blanc w/Fisher Space Pen refill
Leather carrier for the pens
Plastic pocket with:
National Federal Police ID card (you carry it or get arrested upon not showing it at any police control point)
Two credit cards.
Medical insurance card
150.- Pesos (U$S 50.-, as back up)
Several cards w/phones, Pins and similar stuff (encrypted)
Two or three personal cards
Several cards from radio cab companies (in use)
Subway electronic pass
A small (really small) electronic calculator
A couple of pieces of A5 paper w/notes and to-do list, for the day

* Belt*:

Cellular phone
Guardian Angel "The Jet Protector" pepper spray two shots projector <http://www.guardian-angel.com/>
Another pepper spray projector (one shot)
Kershaw multi-tool
Crescent ratcheting screwdriver w/six points
Victorinox multi-tool w/small sharpening stone and Fenix L0P SE
Luxeon clone light w/3xAAAs
Small leather bag w/coins

* Columbia fisherman's vest*:

Leather gloves
Boonie hat
Rubber bands
 House keys in leather carrier
Small light w/three button batts. (no brand)
Energizer headlight, 3xAAA, w/one red + two white LEDs in a home made transparent carrier bag, inside a poly bag.
Small notebook.
Tubular piece of cloth that can be used as hat, scarf, face cover, whatever (they have a name, but I don't remember what it is)
Cassiopeia E-115 PDA (sporadically, not really every day)
Boker Speed-Lock switchblade
Zippo lighter
Wallet w/money (bills)
Leather passport cover that I use as container to carry, bills, personal cards and many other small peices of paper (and have to empty it, frequently)
Paper napkins
* Spec-Ops pocket organizer*:
Small automatic folder used to open packages (so as not to flash the Boker)
Loupe
50.- Pesos as back up
Pelican L1 light
Storm whistle
Small leather bag w/coins
Several cards from radio cab companies (not currently in use)
ear plugs (foamies)

* Maxpedition Devildog Versipack:

* An ex-double 9mm mags carrier adapted to carry food coupons (part of the salary of many Argentineans)
Dark, mirrored, shooting glasses in carrier
Two plastic bags carrier handles
Charge-Lite dynamo light w/five LEDs
Leather bag w/coins
110.- Pesos as back up
Mirror (really a hard disk platter) for observing, signaling.
Small towel
Five LEDs, 2xAA Inova clone light
50 feet of strong cord
Special soft cloth for cleaning glasses
A Krill light in a very hard PVC container
Sewing kit
Russian mil-surplus prismatic pocket telescope
Ear plugs (silicone)
Several scrunchies (for using as rubber bands)
Glass cutter
Luxeon clone light w/3xAAAs (like the one on my belt)
Several poly bags
Spare set of house keys
Storm whistle
Disposable rain poncho
Pen-Flash (2 Mb) and reading glasses in glasses container
Pen-Flash in its own container (1 Mb)
Office keys in a lanyard I knotted myself (thanks Stormdrane)


----------



## vic2367

hey moncrom,,,i see your in nyc,,,,im a transit worker ,,conductor ,,,


----------



## xdanx




----------



## Cribbage

Good heavens, Jorge, how do you even stand up with all that stuff in your pockets? :laughing: 

My EDC?

Johnston & Murphy wallet
CR2 Ion light (one of three colors, including Bronze :rock: )

Chris Reeve small Sebenza (one of three styles :rock: )

Kahr MK-9 (dressed up) or Sig 239 (dressed down), + spare mag.

Sometimes Emerson LaGriffe neck knife.

LG cell phone.

I like nice, quality stuff. I have found it is much cheaper in the long term.


----------



## Ousanas

haven't posted an updated EDC in a while... here's where we sit today (sans watch, which I forgot to take off)



hope everyone appreciates the sticker my 4 year old put on my wallet


----------



## jds009

I carry my wallet, keys, gerber multi, lighter, RAZR, & guitar picks. pretty much it, still saving for a fenix


----------



## Jorge Banner

Cribbage said:


> Good heavens, Jorge, how do you even stand up with all that stuff in your pockets?



Put in writing seems more than it is.

Used to carry a bigger bag, and quite a larger load, but when the Maxpedition bag replaced the bigger one, I had to leave some of it behind. Still, many a time, for instance when I plan to be out after sunset, I carry more lights, batteries, my Ti crowbar, an ASP expandable steel baton and a few other things.


----------



## parnass

[This question was asked on several forums I read, so I posted this response in a couple other places.]

In addition to a wallet, comb, bandanna, watch, and wedding ring, I have been carrying these items lately. Most of them travel in pants and shirt pockets, a few in a belt holster or two, and the orange whistle and Arc AAA-P LED flashlight ride on a stainless steel neckchain.

The lockback knife (Spyderco Native combo edge), larger LED flashlight (Inova T1), and multitool (Victorinox Spirit) change every so often.

I carry a plastic cable tie or two inside my hat, tucked in the hat band.


----------



## perado

*The pockets. The wallet, camera, cell, spare batteries, pelican super-mitey lite, and a KISS tanto all go into the camera bag. Oh, and I just picked up a P1D CE. So far, it lives in my shirt pocket.*


----------



## Monocrom

vic2367 said:


> hey moncrom,,,i see your in nyc,,,,im a transit worker ,,conductor ,,,


 
Don't worry, I won't hold that against you.  

No offense, but if I didn't work in Manhattan; I'd drive to my job.


----------



## martytoo

Parnass,

No radio?

Marty (of Troy)


----------



## jayke

This plus my BOB which has more knives, prybars, paracord, flashlights and a bunch of other things.


----------



## jsr

Here's what I took out of my pockets today...






Things of interest:

1. Boker Subcom Folder (used as money/card clip)
2. Leatherman Micra (on keys)
3. Fenix E1 (on keys)
4. VG FB3 + E2C Adapter + C2 head + W/E 200lumen LA
5. Lone Wolf Harsey T1 w/ CF scales

I usually don't carry the VG FB3, but today, I have big pockets. I usually carry my VG FB1 w/ EXe-head and LF EO-E1R LA as pictured below along with a spare 123A on my keychain. I'll also rotate my Jet1 MKI or Luxogen LR12 SSC P4 for my EDC light.


----------



## search_and_rescue

I just wanted to let my fellow CPF'ers know that I have been EDC'ing a Surefire L2 Digital Lumamax that I purchased from Steven at tacticalsupply.com. It is the most useful, unobtrusive item next to my watch that I wear everyday. Its pocket clip , clips onto my waist belt and is great. Just an idea to share with you. Thank you.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

This is the current EDC setup. 

Cell phone, Super Thin Wallet, Swiss Card Lite, Fenix L1DCE, and then my keychain which is equipped with a Fenix EO, Titanium Inka Pen (got it today!), Tritium Glowring, Stainless Steel Atwood whistle, Titanium bottle opener, Uncle bill's silver grippers, and my keys.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

This is the current EDC setup. 

Cell phone, Super Thin Wallet, Swiss Card Lite, Fenix L1DCE, and then my keychain which is equipped with a Fenix EO, Titanium Inka Pen (got it today!), Tritium Glowring, Stainless Steel Atwood whistle, Titanium bottle opener, Uncle bill's silver grippers, and my keys.


----------



## rifleman

flash_bang said:


> what way do you tie your boots?


The standard british Army way, Take lace and tie a knot in one end, thread it through the lowest hole and lace the boot up to the top., pull lace tight then wrap round the leg twice, then tuck lace under and round the wrapped part twice. nice and neat, no bows to snag, and if a medic needs to get your boot off all he has to do is run a blade down the middle of the laced area.


----------



## carrot

I've been working on lightening up my EDC. Looks like I've been pretty successful at that, eh?


----------



## iamerror

Nice looking carry carrot. Can I ask you what the thing with the big "S" on it is?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

iamerror said:


> Nice looking carry carrot. Can I ask you what the thing with the big "S" on it is?


 
Chewing Gum...


----------



## Per Arne

Edited - see earlier post #311... updated...

PA


----------



## mrwilmoth

lets see some more pictures!


----------



## dulridge

mrwilmoth said:


> lets see some more pictures!



Well here's what came out of my pockets and off my belt today. I wasn't at work as I can't carry anything with a blade there. The blue thing (A folder that uses Stanley knife disposable blades) is illegal to carry in public in the UK as is the Gerber as both are apparently lock knives which are not permitted according to a cop I know. Not that this has ever caused the slightest trouble.






The Fluke meter is not normally EDC but the rest is. The thing below the meter is a pager. there is also a third phone which was used to take this picture. Normally, I only carry 2 but there are special circumstances at present. The pouch in the middle row carries house keys, chapstick, lighter and memory key. the Orb Raw lives in the pouch to the right of my wallet (usually with a spare battery or two) - the NiteIze pouch carries the smaller phone (HTC Typhoon or Orange SPV-C500) and the pen.

The thing to the left of the wallet is a linen tester magnifier - very useful. Its pouch is to the right of the Orb Raw's one. I usually also have a jeweller's screwdriver and assorted CR2016/2032 cells in a pouch or in my bag.

In the usual bag I carry there is also a hundredweight of paper, a Golston (Anything with a blade and the screwdrivers, iPod and so on live in it at work) and usually a box with batteries and so on.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Only 3 things ever change in my Workday EDC.

One thing is the Pen. I don't standardize on pen except it must be clickie. And black ink 99% of the time.

Another is knife. Usual is CRKT M16-03Z, but Kershaw Vapor, VaporII or Benchmade Pardue (not sure of model) can be carried on any given day.

Third is the contents of the wallet. It can be anywhere from nearly empty of cash to TOTALLY empty of cash.

Everything else is carved in stone.

Chap Stick and Schrade along with change in left front jeans pocket.
Above mentioned knife clipped in back part of front right.
Sak classic in watch pocket primarily for the scissors.
Above mentioned wallet in right rear.
Hanky in left rear.
Sharpie Fine Point Black, Extendable magnet and pen of the day in left uniform shirt pocket.
Pocket stuff existing of folded up sheet of printer paper and other such in right pocket.
Nokia 3120 (Cingular) and Fenix P1 on my belt on right side.

And a truck full of tools, parts, lights, sharp things etc. usually QUITE close at hand.


----------



## NaturalMystic

Here's my latest, including the Canon SD700is used to take this shot.


----------



## Jefff

How do you keep those sun glasses from getting all scratched up with all that other stuff in your pockets lol :laughing: 

Man that is alot of stuff


----------



## sejvaar

How in the world do you guys carry so much stuff in your pockets? Or are you using man bags?


----------



## CLHC

I've seen and met some that do carry these "man bags" in conjunction with cargo pants and them Magellan/Orvis/5.11 Photographer's vest. Of course Your Methods May Vary accordingly.

Enjoy!


----------



## NaturalMystic

Hah, actually, you guys are right. I posted the wrong pic earlier, or posted that last pic in the wrong thread (Whichever way you look at it). That last shot was for one of the other "What do you EDC" threads. I don't carry the SAK, Benchmade, P1, or carabiner with the whistle/remote/ "Ford" USB drive on me. Those go in my EDC bag/backpack. 
Here's what I EDC in my pockets/belt along with my phone, wallet and P2D CE or P1D CE w/Leef body.


----------



## flipe8

For me, I carry an ARC-P attached to a Victorinox Cadet and a CRK Small Sebenza. I had carried a Prybaby as well, but I came to the conclusion it couldn't do anything my SAK wasn't able to do.


----------



## mrwilmoth

lets see some more pictures! I will post one shortly!


----------



## Kraid

Left to right: Wallet (containing no money, only debt. US Constitution, Military ID, Pearl Harbor Naval Shipyard key card.) Sharpie, Bic, Toothpick holder from Olde Tymes in Norwich, CT, Chapstick. Benchmade Gaucho. Keys to Charger LRI Photons x3 (White, Violet, Red). Fenix L2D CE MOP, TiNi SOG Powerlock.
I have at least all of these things on me both at work and home. And usually I have some sort of other toy that rotates out.


----------



## Gnufsh

My current work pocket edc (I'm a wildland firefighter with the forest service):
RF: wallet/change
RC: Rite in the rain notebook cover (with my IRPG, a rite in the rain 3x5 notebook and an all weather pen), jetline lighter, UK 2 AAA eLED Penlight S and a shorty screwdriver I found at home (probably will do away with this one, I think I just left it in my pocket unintentionally)
LC: sunglasses in case, forestry spanner wrench (made of aluminum, for tightening hose fittings), pair of latex gloves
LF: [FONT=arial, helvetica]MDI CPR Microkey Pro ( http://www.masksnmore.com/cprshields.html ), ResQMe tool ( http://www.resqme.com/ ), keys, Natural Ice spf 30 lip protectant/sunscreen
Belt Holster: Rexlight Rex2.0
Clipped to belt loop: Buck Revolution XT knife ( http://www.buckknives.com/catalog/detail/241/236 )

As for the pants that have the pockets, I just got some of these:
http://www.cascadefire.com/striketeam-kevlar-advance-pants-p-564.html
[/FONT]


----------



## mrwilmoth

bump


----------



## EsthetiX

Some of the items that commonly tend to make their way into my pockets. Missing a few cool things in these shots (o well)


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Right now, at the breakfast table, a Bombelman modded Arc First Run with Cree P4 and Flupic driver, with a special heat sink. In my change pocket, an Arc AAA DS.

Bill


----------



## SRacer2000

Back row: Business Cards, Antibacterial Wipes, Moleskine Reporters Notebook, Various size Band-aids in a plastic bag
Middle row: Ampad Embassy Notepad, Walther P22 with Laser, Magazine, Pepper spray
Front row: Nite-Ize Clip Pock-Its XL (Surefire L4 with modded KL1 head, Leatherman Wave, Leatherman Bit Extension Adapter, Pentel GraphGear 500 0.5mm pencil, 2xCR123a in case), Pilot Precise V5 RT, Staedtler Liquid Point 7, Great Neck ratchet bit driver and bits

Here's mine. No crap for the .22, it's what I've got for now. I need a bag for this all. Fatboy or Neatfreak??


----------



## depusm12

My edc is as follows, Nuwai 301X3 with Cree XRE by milkyspit, wallet, KL4 w FG2 body, Sayno Katana phone, Batuca spares carrier 4 Tenergy 900mAh Li-Ion/4 SF Cr123s, Gerber AF Mini Covert/Gerber Air Ranger knife. Keychain with car key, house key, Fox 40 mini whistle, Photon clone, Ti key fob by TB.



Continue here


----------

